# Accident: Don't do what I did....



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I consider myself a fairly competent driver, I can drive reasonably quickly on a circuit, and read the road ahead enough to make good progress on the public highway. But I had an accident, and it was all my own doing.

I had a low speed crash into the back of a white van, it was a badly surfaced road, we were stopped, pulled away.... and the person infront of the van stopped for no reason, causing the van to tap the tow bar of the car infront and me in sympathy to do the same to the van. 

Ok enough of the excuses, I am posting here to make sure noone makes the same mistake I did. I thought long and hard about posting this, but i think it is important that other GTR owners see this so they aren't stung by a careless accident and the GTR Tax!

I bumped into tho the white vans tow bar causing this small crack in my bumper...









Unfortunately it also set off the Pedestrain Saftey system, where the bonnet pops up....









Which is a one use system....









You need to replace the bumper, rams, bonnet hinges....









and of course the ECU 

When the accident happened i called my dealer and asked them to collect the car and told them i would just pay for it without putting it through my insurance. 

Then i found out the total cost of the repairs.


Eleven Thousand Pounds.


I'm pleased to report the car has been repaired perfectly, even if it took 5 weeks!

But I fear GTR insurance won't be so cheap next year for any of us. Sorry about that! But don't do what I did. And if you hit a pedestrain, make sure you are reveresing 


*Updated for new readers - 24th November 2009*



This issue has been raised with Nissan UK and following their investigations they have asked me to post the following statement:


Issue of a high repair bill for a low speed front impact on a GT-R

"As a company we cannot comment in any detail on an individual customer case. This is a private matter and we are currently in contact with the customer, his insurance company and the dealer to help resolve this particular situation.

What we can confirm is that Nissan has a policy of continuous improvement, and as such is constantly reviewing parts prices, suppliers, and customers’ feedback. In this instance, thanks to the comments received, we have discovered a computing error regarding the price of the actuators and this has now been rectified. 

Nissan apologises for any inconvenience this may have caused and if there should be any customers who have purchased such components at the incorrect price they will be fully reimbursed with the difference. However, based on the level of product demand we believe this was the first time such an instance has occurred.

The GT-R has been designed to meet the latest legal and safety standards for all new cars. This innovative pop up bonnet system is required as there is insufficient clearance between the bonnet and the top of the engine to comply with the European directive 70/156/ EEC as amended by 2003/ 102/ EC for pedestrian safety.

For your information the bonnet system only operates if the bumper is hit in a certain way and under a series of strict parameters. Not every time you bump the bumper, or if the vehicle is stationary."


This information will also be posted into the first post of this thread, so anyone reading it will see it.

I think we should recognise and appreciate how Nissan have fully investigated this now, stated the position and reasons for both errors in pricing and also the existence for these pieces.

They have also (as has been posted by the owner), spoken to the owner personally about this and provided a nice gesture in the form of a jacket. As far as Nissan and I are concerned this is the end of the issue.

Guy


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Who carried out the repair, and where did they get off charging £11,000?

I assume you were joking about the ECU, as I cannot possibly think why it would need replacing. The paint isn't the difficult to repair ultimate silver. A new painted front bumper, rams and hinges isn't £11,000 even with the GTR tax!

If garages are allowed to get away with charging these ridiculous amounts for minor repairs, we really will not be able to insure these cars for much longer. Owners need to start challenging these silly repair bills. I really would be interested in knowing the break down of the final bill.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not joking about the ECU... apparently the there is a specific ECU that controls the pedestrain saftey system which needed replaced. The rams for the bonnet alone were £3k. There was a one inch square piece of polysterene that was £140! 

The paint is DMG btw, and the the match is perfect... mind you you would expect so for 11k!


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is seriously, and utterly beyond belief.
Kudos for posting etc.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I am still stressing over this. I took delivery of my new car last Friday, and this posting makes me wonder if I have made a major mistake.

I just checked the Courtesy Nissan website, and they are charging $49.95 for a hood hinge. I could not find the ram prices, but based on the hinge price, I think £140 for a one inch square of polystyrene is a serious rip off. 

If Nissan UK are reading this, they need to sort this situation out now!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Did that price include a reach around too


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

How can it be possible!

So at what price will the insurance write a GTR off?

Anythink like a small bump slightly more worse than yours would make the airbags go off, so how many of them are there and how much are you looking at for eack one?

It looks like it could cost close to £25000 for the average front end shunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everytime I come on here and look in the R35 section I get put off buying one more and more!

Baz


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Disgusting prices mate. Gutted fo you. There must be a way of disabling that sytem as the damage was nothing really. 

Does it bend the bonnet hinges when is goes off?

Get rid of the rams I would say :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

dear me i have around 20-30 35gtr front bumpers here and possibly in your colour


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

This car can eat Porsche's for breakfast when discussing performance, outside this criteria it struggles. 

This is an important post Crispy Rice!

We need answers from Mr Nissan.

Could this be a new optimisation request, please disarm the bonnet rams!

Questions I want to know could these rams activate if you clip a curb with the splitter, if the vehicle is stationary and was bumped by another during say a parking manoeuvre?

Can you imagine the new "sport" if the Neds find out you can pop a bonnet if you karate kick the front of a R35!

Electronic Wizards on the forum we need your help to disconnect these rams.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats a joke ,disconnect the ram system is one thing and just say the standard ecu was buggerd,surley a cobb access port if one was fitted could just be reset ,apart from performance that is one of the benifits of the Cobb.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey I'll buy a cobb even if I don't need the extra performance...........LOL. Probably could not keep my hands of a stage 1 or 2.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Crispy.

I underwrite motor insurance for a living and I'd love to see the bill. You can PM me if you dont want to put it on the forum. I wont call or make contact with anyone youve been in contact with but I will talk to Nissan and the ABI because this is madness! 

G


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, this is something else!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

One for Guy?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

This is the exact reason that all of our Car Insurance quotes are going to be utterly crazy come renewal time.

I have heard of 3 similar instances now, all low speed dings nothing major and every single one is 10k plus to repair.

It is not going to take much to write one of these things off, it is madness.

The last example i heard was of a front end shunt into the back of another car, same activation but also included front radiator and a wing, the bill was 22k which was very close to being a total loss and non economical to repair.

It is worrying to say the least.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

alloy said:


> Wow, this is something else!


The reality is premiums being doubled or more or a letter from your Insurer saying thanks but no thanks at next renewal. Just think what that will do for residual values if the car is almost uninsurable! Claims information of this nature are shared between insurers and whether youve had the claim or not the car will be premium loaded as knocks like Crispy had are normal accidents. 

I cant impress on 35 owners enough that this needs to be investigated. A little bump during the winter months and you're going to have a car you cant get Comprehensive cover on at this rate!


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Waltong

Keep us updated when you make your findings


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Lindsay Mac said:


> Waltong
> 
> Keep us updated when you make your findings


I am still in a state of shock mate. I really need to see the breakdown of the bill. I suspect the HPC and whoever did the repair will be running for cover! It shouldn't take 5 weeks either! Thats 5 weeks of car hire to add to the bill in many cases. Nissan need to look into this.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes Waltong, I'll be next to run for cover right back to Porsche before the @rse falls out of the R35. This is ridiculous in the extreme. Could repair a Lambo cheaper.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Lindsay Mac said:


> This is ridiculous in the extreme. Could repair a Lambo cheaper.


I wish i wrote one off a few years ago, labour costs were what killed it in the end. Especially through approved body shops.

I must admit though there is not much in it!!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

No way !!!! why new bonnet , its not damaged neither are the hinges , all this tecnology an they can reset ecu an strutts, sorry i think that dealer should be investigated an then shot, that is just sick


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

totally ridiculous! It does make you wonder about the long term viability of this car! If anyone knows how to disable the pedestrian safety system, please let me know!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Crispy Rice which HPC did you get the repair done at? Was it the same/similar price at others etc?

That is scary expensive:flame:


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

If you did disable the pedestrian safety system and then hit a pedestrian you would be in major doo-doo. Presumably it would invalidate the insurance.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

That is a STONKING repair bill for what, on many other cars (including super/hypercars) would cost hundreds to the low 1000's to repair!!! 

This story alone makes me think twice about buying an R35 later on down the line. Unless its sorted....which i seriously doubt it will be. 

If this story gets out into the public domain, it could seriously damage the residuals of the car in an already dia economic period.

Im glad no-one was injured and the end result of repair was satisfactory.

Ben.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure there is a Top Gear presenter that would love to ask Nissan GB how is can cost £11K to repair a Datsun's bumper!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Have to say it makes it very tempting to accidently disconnect the pedestrain saftey ECU... Although why the ecu needs to be repalaced as opposed to reset who knows?


Rich


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rich

I think the OP means to say that the computer running the PSS has to be replaced once it has been activated - not the ECU with the core engine parameters etc.

David

Looks like anything more serious than a 5mph bump could well result in a write-off or at best a stupid insurance quote come renewal - perhaps this should be on the list for Guy's next meeting?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Give the bill and any info to waltong fella and lets get to the bottom of this as its disgusting. Everyone will be effected by this. In fact id even go as far as removing this thread entirely as it gives people ideas also.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Truly Shocking: Its this sort of thing that totaly puts me off upgrading to the R35 GTR in the future...:flame:

Id be very interested in hearing what Waltong has to say about the breake down of the actual bill of repair & what could be done from here on out...

Shocked...!!!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys.

I've PM'd both Crispy and Guy. As soon as I can get to see a bit more about the bill I'll give you an update. I suspect the repairer has dealt directly with the loss adjuster and Insurer so getting an itemised bill is not as easy as it sounds!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

That bill is just crazy they need to be shamed to bring repair bills down. Top Gear would be a good start, Clarkson would love it!

The GTR is cheap at 60K for what you get compared to other similar cars but now Nissan hope to ***** owners with astronomically expensive servicing, parts, modifications and repairs.

They probably have a target of getting some 10K + back from each owner for 3 years of ownership!


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I have stewed on this since I first read this thread last night. If this isn't bought to a satisfactory conclusion, I won't be keeping the car. I was already worried about repair costs and future residuals. Suddenly a BMW M3 or the new Audi RS5 look much more attractive. At least a minor bump wont cost £11,000!

As I said in my previous post, the hood hinges are $49.95 from Courtesy Nissan. If the American market are not being shafted like this, why should us Brit's have to put up with this?

After some pressure, the gearbox oil and brake pads fell in price to nearer that of the aftermarket. Nissan UK really need to address this. If they can sell parts for "normal" prices in the US, we want them now!

I will by pass Nissan UK, and buy everthing I need from the US, Japan and independants, just on principle, if not on price alone.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> That bill is just crazy they need to be shamed to bring repair bills down. Top Gear would be a good start, Clarkson would love it!
> 
> The GTR is cheap at 60K for what you get compared to other similar cars but now Nissan hope to ***** owners with astronomically expensive servicing, parts, modifications and repairs.
> 
> They probably have a target of getting some 10K + back from each owner for 3 years of ownership!


Well in my experience from a stone chip to the front valance, which then pinged off the windscreen trim I enquired as to the cost of the trim. Wait for it............ £1700.00 + vat plus painting. The exhaust trims from previous posts would have been over £900 +vat and then we are hearing that Nissan is not standing by any brake discs even with normal use at 4000 miles. As a product the GTR is excellent, but as a maintenance proposition it is a bloody liability.
They will all have cost the same as a new GT3 by the time they get to two years old.
Nissan need to pull their finger out rapidly or they will be getting mine raised as a single digit as I look elsewhere for a car manufactured by a company with a bit of spine.
The car must be worth about £150000.00 in parts by the way they are going.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmmmm...breaking a GT-R for profit, sounds like an easy proposition, having read this thread.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

11 K ??? 

11 ?

And you didn't sue them for this ? It really is a minor crash. I was afraid of a crash bar bend or something but this .... For 11k you could have all those parts ....in carbon fiber.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Im in the market for a GT-R at the moment. But the more i read about troubles like this, the car seems to get further away. It could become a liability in no time. Definately a performance bargain to buy in the first instance, but maintaining and running sensibly, seems to becoming very questionable. My money stays in the bank again for now, regards, SIMON.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

NickM said:


> Did that price include a reach around too


 nope, I think it just included the full on being truly bent over action !!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

speechless . . . . .


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I always thought it was obvious from the price of the R35 that the maintenance costs was where they would claw the money back, but the repair bill in this thread really is quite ridiculous.

Interesting that the US spares costs are so much lower. 

Much as I love what the R35 can do I am happy to stick with an R32. I could buy 2 spare R32's for that repair bill!!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think it would be good to collect some hard data on this issue, so as we can be sure that there is a problem and then work out an approach for dealing with it.

Clearly through understanding, and or action, most previous worries have gone away.

Ed


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would agree with Zed Ed need more info.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I think it would be good to collect some hard data on this issue, so as we can be sure that there is a problem and then work out an approach for dealing with it.
> 
> Clearly through understanding, and or action, most previous worries have gone away.
> 
> Ed


Well said Ed.

Since I first put down a deposit for my car in 2007 there have been so many false alarms around so many issues, ALL of which have turned out to be not quite what they seem, that I just wonder why people are still so quick to panic.

Let's get the facts, then see what's what. May well be some rogues somewhere along the line taking the p*ss. Let's face it, it certainly wouldn't be the first time in car repairs....

In the meantime, I'm still quicker than my brother's £150K LP640 in my £55K Nissan, and my £200 bill for my 6,000 mile service ths week was perfectly acceptable....


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

my job is working on vehicle ECUs and other vehicle componants and thier is no ECU within any car apart from a airbag ecu which cannot be reset and cost from £100 to £450(SL Mercedes). So the the ecu needing to be changed is either a money making think by Nissan or just a load of BS. I wonder how much this ECU cost?

And to be honest with you the bump looks very light to me, why on earth with the bonnet and hinges come in to it. The R35 is a wonderfull car and has alot of appreciation on the road, but first the esp and warranty issues, price on certain parts (wipers, tyres etc), problems with craking brakes @ 3/4000 milease, prices to replace the damn things, if you aint a member of this forum like this you would be a getting a surpirise on a daily basis and this car would be one of the worst cars you would ever buy. Nissan UK really need to look in to this as "We are traitors" and brilliant though out manifestos which they have work on just seams like alot of nonesence.

Peace.


----------



## dukestar (Apr 13, 2009)

srandall said:


> I am still stressing over this. I took delivery of my new car last Friday, and this posting makes me wonder if I have made a major mistake.
> 
> I just checked the Courtesy Nissan website, and they are charging $49.95 for a hood hinge. I could not find the ram prices, but based on the hinge price, I think £140 for a one inch square of polystyrene is a serious rip off.
> 
> If Nissan UK are reading this, they need to sort this situation out now!



USDM cars don't have this fancy pedestrian saftey bonnet so that is why you won't find the parts on Courtesy's website. In NA pedestrians are as we say "a dime a dozen" so we don't try and protect them...lol...

11K is almst as bad as the GR6 cost...damn if I part my car out I could buy 5 or 6 GTRs...


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i don't believe this for one second ( the fact that USDM don't have pedestrian protection )


----------



## dukestar (Apr 13, 2009)

zeyd said:


> i don't believe this for one second ( the fact that USDM don't have pedestrian protection )


Can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not...but if not...

No fancy bonnet hinges that deploy when hitting a pedestrian. JDM's have it, NA (US and Canada) don't have it.


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

this price is unbelievable
i think we need to get our european friends in they seem to get more response than we do to any problems
surely there is an over priceing somewhere in this
mate i feel for you, once again nissan has pulled our pants down and given someone a right royal shafting
we all need to get to the bottom of this before it gets completely out of hand


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

OMG! i'm still in shock from reading this from yesterday!! i'm now refering to mine at the Gold Plated Clown Car!! as it must be to cost that sort of money for something that should have been at worst a new bumper, but any good body shop should have been able to reform and weld the bumper!!!!

If Crispy does not mind i'm going to forward this onto the TG news desk, they may not do much with it, but who knows, i do agree that this needs to stop now otherwise no one's getting insured next year


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Who will be first to provide an ipod "disable bonnet pop up" option ?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That's crazy.

I've been following R35 threads with interest and will continue too. These things are worrying, particularly on the insurance front.

Still, there'll be some cheap cat d write offs, remove the struts and the ECU (saving weight) and put it back on the road or track  . The aftermarket will make a killing on parts if Nissan don't sort out their prices.

It definately needs looking into otherwise residuals will be hit terribly. The crazy pricing of parts was the same on the R34, where the front lower lip/undercover was £650-£1000 for a piece of plastic. They got away with it to an extent because they were so few in numbers. I remember speaking to Nissan France etc about the prices to no avail. Thankfully GTC came up trumps with a carbon version for £200-300.

Good luck to all of you.

Regards
Nito


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

11K is outrageous! I wouldnt have accepted the cost being so high for an ecu reset, new bonnet and bumper in the worst case.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

If this situation isn't resolved to sensible figures then I can see a few GT-R's being advertised for sale soon - including mine.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

There is either (a lot) more to that repair than is obvious or someone is on the make.

Either way, the first thing I would do on delivery would be to disable the pop-up bonnet hinge system. If the dealers can't (or won't) do it, this should be a priority for the ECU experts ...

Philip


----------



## jon- (Aug 31, 2007)

I would be very wary of disabling the pedestrian safety system in the UK. Imagine a scenario where you hit and kill a pedestrian through no fault of your own.

If the PC discover you disabled a safety system I'm sure they'd try and press for man slaughter or something equally as ridiculous.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

jon- said:


> I would be very wary of disabling the pedestrian safety system in the UK. Imagine a scenario where you hit and kill a pedestrian through no fault of your own.
> 
> If the PC discover you disabled a safety system I'm sure they'd try and press for man slaughter or something equally as ridiculous.


There's no legal requirement to have it.

Philip


----------



## phill200sx (Dec 12, 2005)

Any chance off getting the ECU that was replaced or the bonnet rams?? 

Could we potential to get the ECU cracked so in future it can be reset to save members money and do a bit of reverse engineering on the bonnet rams to get cheaper alternatives made??


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

sounds to me as though they have firing charges in them like the airbags. If thats the case they would need whole new rams etc just like we would need a whole new steering wheel aswel as a few other bits lol if our airbags went off.


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

BT52 said:


> Who will be first to provide an ipod "disable bonnet pop up" option ?


+ 1


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

this idea of disabling the pop up is one of the most stupid thing i've ever read. It's a safety feature that could save lives. It's nissan's problem to get it replaced for a fair price.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

zeyd said:


> this idea of disabling the pop up is one of the most stupid thing i've ever read. It's a safety feature that could save lives. It's nissan's problem to get it replaced for a fair price.


You volunteering to pay for the repair work in the meantime then I assume?

I'm of the unusual opinion that a pedestrian hit by a car on the roads generally shouldn't be walking about in the road.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Who made the repair(s)*

Do we know who carried out the repairs? Was it an HPC etc???


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> If this situation isn't resolved to sensible figures then I can see a few GT-R's being advertised for sale soon - including mine.


 really? you'd actually sell a great car because of an insurance covered repair bill *if* you hit something? Simple answer is to not hit anything! 

The only thing this thread will make me do is leave an extra car length gap in front of me which is only a good thing anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Just read this and its insane what nissan are getting away with..................who the **** do they think they are!


----------



## Scottie (May 6, 2004)

BT52 said:


> I'm of the unusual opinion that a pedestrian hit by a car on the roads generally shouldn't be walking about in the road.


That's one of the most immature statements I've ever read on the internet, which takes some doing.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Scottie said:


> That's one of the most immature statements I've ever read on the internet, which takes some doing.


It seems an entirely reasonable statement to me.

Philip


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

You have to say that whether or not the pedestrian-safety system is sensible, a 5mph bumper impact should not under any circumstances result in an £11K repair bill. 

Surely Nissan have to do something about this, making parts for the reset far more reasonably priced.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

zeyd said:


> this idea of disabling the pop up is one of the most stupid thing i've ever read. It's a safety feature that could save lives. It's nissan's problem to get it replaced for a fair price.


I don't think you'll find this "life saver" on the bulk of cars currently being sold and I bet you had no idea it had it until now! I'm all for safety but I'm not so sure why I should be paying for it!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, Ouch and ****

I drove 150 miles last night in the dark and wet with the nearly now slick Bridgestone tyres and god forbid if I was to even touch a flying or floating leaf!!! 

I think it will be the same old story with the R35, either they are in great condition or written off if in a crash and at that ridiculous repair bill I guess there will be a few rite off’s! Spares anyone?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

there are gonna be some awesome bargain write offs over the next few year

i'd just argue the bonnets like that to aid cooling 

mook


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Any ideas why the ECU needed replaced? its not "Mission Impossible" where the ECU self-destructs.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

^^^

Further to this Q

I know you got the dealer to collect the car, but did you try to drive it at all, if so, was the car put into "limp" mode by the ecu.
Its really strange and I do feel for you fella. Hope you got the insurance to cover the repair. I would have had to sell my assets, do some moonlighting on a street corner and still probably be 10.5k short ...


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> The only thing this thread will make me do is leave an extra car length gap in front of me which is only a good thing anyway :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: Thats the real point of this thread.

I have asked for the final invoice which they are posting out to me. If it helps the club to force Nissan to reduce the prices then that would be fanastic.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Liam said:


> Any ideas why the ECU needed replaced? its not "Mission Impossible" where the ECU self-destructs.


LOL


----------



## madda (Nov 12, 2007)

bazza_g said:


> really? you'd actually sell a great car because of an insurance covered repair bill *if* you hit something? Simple answer is to not hit anything!
> 
> The only thing this thread will make me do is leave an extra car length gap in front of me which is only a good thing anyway :thumbsup:


What happens if you park up in a car park and get hit, or an uninsured driver taps you then drives off? 

You then have to claim from your own insurance, loose your no claims, and no doubt have trouble reinsuring when a few more R35 claims have passed the desks of the underwriter.


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

waltong said:


> I don't think you'll find this "life saver" on the bulk of cars currently being sold and I bet you had no idea it had it until now! I'm all for safety but I'm not so sure why I should be paying for it!


Well it was announced that the new "Skyline" would have it in 2007 and the Jag XK has had it since 2005, along with some Citroens and Hondas. I think that you will find that it is part of the European Pedestrian Safety Directive, phase two of which comes into effect in 2010. I seem to remember that Nissan were boasting about it at least two years ago. Apparently they invented it as did Ford, Jaguar, Citroen and Honda!!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Its stuff like this and the gearbox thing that make me glad I never went for an R35 TBH.
As good as the car supposedly is you cant ignore the fact the Nissan as a company suck. Their customer service, from what has been written on this website, is atrocious; spares prices are just a joke and now it seems there may be insurance issues down the line.

Sorry, Nissan wont be seeing a penny of my cash. No car is worth all the hassle that has plagued the GTR since its release....
Its turning out to be a bit of a lemon and a liability IMHO.

TT


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

madda said:


> What happens if you park up in a car park and get hit, or an uninsured driver taps you then drives off?
> 
> You then have to claim from your own insurance, loose your no claims, and no doubt have trouble reinsuring when a few more R35 claims have passed the desks of the underwriter.


 I suspect the pedestrian collission detection system is not active when the car is parked up with the engine off!! It's not there to protect mad pedestrians who sprint and throw themselves at parked cars lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> No car is worth all the hassle that has plagued the GTR since its release....
> Its turning out to be a bit of a lemon and a liability IMHO.


I think you must be paying too much attention to the internet keyboard warriors.

Philip


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

BJohnson said:


> Well it was announced that the new "Skyline" would have it in 2007 and the Jag XK has had it since 2005, along with some Citroens and Hondas. I think that you will find that it is part of the European Pedestrian Safety Directive, phase two of which comes into effect in 2010. I seem to remember that Nissan were boasting about it at least two years ago. Apparently they invented it as did Ford, Jaguar, Citroen and Honda!!


Not compulsory, and a money spinner for Nissan is would appear! Dont get me wrong, I'm all for safety but it's the consumer being ripped off again.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Agree with that Philip!

I don't suppose anyone has checked if there's an owner's club forum for Gaillardo's - I bet the 'spontaneous combustion' thread has a few posts like this too!

I agree that there appears to be some weird stuff going on with the cost of spares and repairs, but for all of those slagging off the car and Nissan in general I have three words..."protected no claims"

What's the problem!??


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Kamae said:


> Agree with that Philip!
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has checked if there's an owner's club forum for Gaillardo's - I bet the 'spontaneous combustion' thread has a few posts like this too!
> 
> ...


Because Protected no claims protects your % discount and has no protection to the gross rate at the top! 60% discount of a doubled gross premium because of the cars poor claims record in the UK still means your rate goes through the roof!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Part numbers are:

HINGES
65400-JF06A
65401-JF06A

HOOD ACTUATORS
B5344-JF30A
B5345-JF30A

IP CONTROLLER
284B7-JF50A- 

Anybody fancy checking price with the dealer?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Insurers will have considered parts prices and repair costs when calculating premiums, they don't just guess.

Philip


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Philip said:


> Insurers will have considered parts prices and repair costs when calculating premiums, they don't just guess.
> 
> Philip


Alas not correct. The data from the ABI takes forever. The group rating would have been bases initally on performance and retail cost. Labour charges and repair factors will then be collated... plus how well or badly the cars accident record scores against other vehicles. The car is new to the insurance industry too.


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Its stuff like this and the gearbox thing that make me glad I never went for an R35 TBH.
> As good as the car supposedly is you cant ignore the fact the Nissan as a company suck. Their customer service, from what has been written on this website, is atrocious; spares prices are just a joke and now it seems there may be insurance issues down the line.
> 
> Sorry, Nissan wont be seeing a penny of my cash. No car is worth all the hassle that has plagued the GTR since its release....
> ...


If you think the GTR has problems, you would go desperate with a Ferrari or Lamborghini.


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

coopersjcw is right! My father had a guy rear end his 430 @ about 10mph, the repair bill (no fancy hood hinges there) was about 10500 Pounds (more or less) when thy noticed the rear lower suspension arms had taken slight hit too, which then added 6700 Pounds to the bill....

Without labour! Which was 2 days as they have to take the engine out!
The guys insurance totally freaked out!

So I'm sure we need to have all the facts before running to a conclusion, there's probably an explanation.

If not well then Nissan is nuts!

Cheers and enjoy your cars!!


----------



## vroooom_ptssssh (Sep 3, 2003)

Jeezo!

shocked at the price.

Some Ford owners PAY to get their bonnet's sitting like that! :chuckle:


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Just wonder what else is hiding in my little piece of teckno kit :thumbsup: haha , its only money , enjoy it while you can ! you cannot take it with you :wavey:


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Just a wee thought on this one for you carbon bonnet boys. Will a low speed shunt activate the pedestrian safety system and punch the corners off your bonnet ?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

I do understand many people's position regarding over ridding the pedestrian safety system say with a Cobb map. Surely we would not want to be out on a track day with such a system active, what a nightmare heading to the tyre wall at 12 mph knowing this is a £11k shunt!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The bonnet actuators are probably there to ensure that a hit pedestrian has a smooth transaction from bonnet to windshield ,thus ensuring the pedestrian glides over the screen and not goes through it ,then smoothly over the roof to land perfectly behind the car .Maybe the reason the GTR has such a fat ass is because a padded matt fires out the back of the car like a deployed air bag to ensure the unfortunate victom has a nice soft landing


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a very good point and a very legitimate reason for disabling the system when on track. Just need someone to find which lead to unplug? The sensors would be a good one?


Rich


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I want a supercar -yes
I want it half price - yes
I want it to turn heads big style - yes
I don't want to pay anywhere near the same price to service it as a similar brand - yes
I want it to go over speed humps and be comfortable to drive around town - yes
I want a three year warranty free - yes
i want it to be really cheap to repair - get a ****in life!.

PANIC PANIC

Same as all the other shite on here about this car!.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

The pyrotechnic bonnet actuators are also used on the 370Z and Infiniti G37 would be interesting to compare the price...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> I want a supercar -yes
> I want it half price - yes
> I want it to turn heads big style - yes
> I don't want to pay anywhere near the same price to service it as a similar brand - yes
> ...


So £11k is an acceptable repair bill for a £60K car in your eyes? Lets hope your Insurer is as laid back if you just happen to knock into something! The whole point of this thread is to stop us getting ripped off and having an insurable car next year! I believe you were wingeing about tyre prices only last week!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Clint is a stirrer - posts for effect! 

No - £11k for this repair is insane!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

this is totally preposterous if true - makes ferrari ownership look cheap!!

Am watching this with interest........... - have already registered for the new McLaren MP12, but thought the GTR would make a good day to day family friendly replacement for the 355, but................:wavey:


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

paul__k said:


> The pyrotechnic bonnet actuators are also used on the 370Z and Infiniti G37 would be interesting to compare the price...


Wonder if it is the same part number?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

would be good if true.......:clap:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Interesting thread


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> This is a very good point and a very legitimate reason for disabling the system when on track. Just need someone to find which lead to unplug? The sensors would be a good one?
> 
> 
> Rich


+1 

Track map: pedestrian safety system disabled
Normal map: pedestrian safety enabled


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

coopersjcw said:


> +1
> 
> Track map: pedestrian safety system disabled
> Normal map: pedestrian safety enabled


It sounds like it should just be disabled permanently! Imagine if some muppet walked out in front of a bus at a stop, and straight into the path of your car!! Pretty sure you can't sue them for the repair cost regardless of the fact it was their fault :thumbsup:
Unless a car runs a red light or is travelling a lot faster than the speed limit chances are its going to be the ped at fault anyway

If its not mandatory then it needs to be disabled - you're far more likely to hit a car than a person to be honest


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this thread has been linked to on sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many forums!!! Yet more bad press for the GTR

mook


----------



## Bernie_78 (Nov 14, 2009)

So first post, was forwarded this thread from another forum but felt I wanted to reply. I don't own a GTR and very jealous of those of you who do, count yourself lucky you do.

As for disabling the bonnet lift, if you are niaeve enough to believe that every situation of a pedestrian being hit is the pedestrian's fault then you really shouldn't be allowed a licence. 

I watched the woman I love be hit by a driver pop the pavement as he misjudged a corner and drive straight through her, this was at 22mph in a 30 according to the police report but traction control would of saved her. the driver was of course fine, my fiance died in hospital

I watched a friend get hit by a 350Z driver on his mobile drive through a level crossing. He was doing 15-20mph. Not only did he suffer brain damage that has forced him to quit his job but he has become a near recluse. The driver was physically fine, and having seen him in the pub numerous times enjoying a much better quality of life than my friend. 

I for one thank legislators and manufacturers for developing such safety initatives as anything that prevents anyone else going through this sort of pain, even if its just one person is worth it in my opinion. I would imagine in 99% of such crashes the guy in the driver's seat is unharmed, do you think the pedestiran is? If it was your daughter/wife/friend who for whatever reason is the person walking out in front of you, would you then want the bonnet to lift and possible allow them to live or their head to hit your windscreen?

This is aimed at the few, not the many, yes that price is high, but i would hope we all believe that system is a good thing to have.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Noone said that every situation was their fault. If I was lucky enough to own an R35, disabled the bonnet system and then hit someone out of my own fault, I would take whatever was thrown at me by the law. If its their fault however, why should I be out of pocket? I don't think you can take a pedestrian to court over repair costs

When you weigh up the likelihood of pranging a car into another car against the likelihood of hitting a person, the extra cost just doesn't add up. The system is a brilliant one, but it needs to be affordable to replace! If it was a 500 pound job to sort then I don't think anyone would advocate disabling it  As it stands £10k+ is a bit unreasonable!

If you were in the dealership ordering a new car and the salesman said to you "we have this pedestrian safety feature as an option. It's free to fit, but should you hit ANYTHING at however minor a speed, the feature will deploy and cost you 10 grand to fix and be able to use the car again" you wouldn't say "hell yeah where do I sign up?!" would you!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> this thread has been linked to on sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many forums!!! Yet more bad press for the GTR
> 
> mook


Is it worth considering locking or hiding the Thread until there are some more FACTS to add?

I personally enjoy my R35 and don't want running costs and depreciation to be unnecessary inflated by rumours.


----------



## rymoss (Oct 23, 2009)

This is a joke!!! For more nonsense please read my post tittled 

NOT UNDER WARRENTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

The thing is with this pedestrian safety system like mifn21 said is it is far too costly to replace especially considering that maybe 90% of cars do not have such systems. I think most people's problem is with Nissan ripping off their customers for parts. This goes for any part for this particular car in the form of GTR tax.

I agree that pedestrian safety is important however I would not be happy faced with this bill/situation if I say hit a dog or something along those lines.

Neither is this the system something I find desirable on a sports car for weight saving and performance reasons.

I am very sorry for your loss though Bernie, I don't me any disrespect.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> Is it worth considering locking or hiding the Thread until there are some more FACTS to add?
> 
> I personally enjoy my R35 and don't want running costs and depreciation to be unnecessary inflated by rumours.


Rumours? Speculation? R35 GTR? Not in the same sentance surely?!?! 

you make a good point, I think however the debate is worth leaving open, however when facts do become clearer I will ensure the original post reflects this. Have any HPCs added comment yet?

mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally speaking, I think all the negative publicity is caused by disgruntled Porsche owners. What with having an inferior car, and tiny willies (their main reason for buying a Porsche in the first place), they feel the need to troll the internet and pose as GTR owners with the sole intention of bad mouthing Nissan and their new GTR. Jealousy is such a cruel mistress!! :chuckle:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

47,000 views! I bet the cost of advertising on the site will be going up soon!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> this thread has been linked to on sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many forums!!! Yet more bad press for the GTR
> 
> mook


lol, the consensus view seems to be that she is costly, high maintenance and will keep you awake all night.

like all the best rides


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh dear the whispers are spreading  M5 Board "Lets all kick the front of GTR's" there goes the neighbourhood....


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope4Sun said:


> Oh dear the whispers are spreading  M5 Board "Lets all kick the front of GTR's" there goes the neighbourhood....


M5 owners wear slippers.......they'll never set it off!


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

ok this thread started on the 12th and i think in a way we are getting away from the point
'why was the bill so high' has anyone yet got to the bottom of this issue, as i believe this is really what we need to find out and if this guy has been ripped off or this is the right costing for the job
bernie very sorry to hear your loss
can we please get to the bottom of this


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope4Sun said:


> Oh dear the whispers are spreading  M5 Board "Lets all kick the front of GTR's" there goes the neighbourhood....


 Let the M5 ladyboys have their fun, cos we can have ours. Simply stick a magnet on the M5's diff housing. That confuses the electronic sensor and then it can't decide what mode it should be in, so it shatters the gears.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

gtrterry said:


> ok this thread started on the 12th and i think in a way we are getting away from the point
> 'why was the bill so high' has anyone yet got to the bottom of this issue, as i believe this is really what we need to find out and if this guy has been ripped off or this is the right costing for the job
> bernie very sorry to hear your loss
> can we please get to the bottom of this


Crispy has requested a full invoice from his Insurers....until we get that it's a waiting game i'm afraid. We are in the Chat section of the forum so I think we should encourage people to talk. It's not all doom and gloom. Think we are up to 130+ R35 owners on the owners list and i'm sure most are as happy as Larry with the car. 

As soon as the claims information is available I'm on the case 

G


----------



## johnny senna (May 25, 2009)

Looks like we're getting somewhere.........


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Original Nissan press release on pyro bonnet here:

NISSAN | NEWS PRESS RELEASE


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

I think also, this is another of a long list of worries, that the GT-R seems to have generated in its short lifetime. Transmission problems, engine going pop after long high speed runs, cracking brake discs, expensive servicing and tyres [ although after market aleviates this somewhat ], poor paint quality on black cars , then this potentially disasterous insurance premium problem, if it doesnt sort itself out. Any non GT-R enthusiast looking in will be shaking his head in disbelief. A superb product in itself, and somewhat of a performance bargain in the first instance, but could it be a liability in the long run ?, i really do hope all the associated dramas come to nothing, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Mr Crabster (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is referenced in the GolfGTI forum.
The comments there are not all positive!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

waltong said:


> So £11k is an acceptable repair bill for a £60K car in your eyes? Lets hope your Insurer is as laid back if you just happen to knock into something! The whole point of this thread is to stop us getting ripped off and having an insurable car next year! I believe you were wingeing about tyre prices only last week!


It's whinging :thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> It's whinging :thumbsup:


Apologieoses :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> Clint is a stirrer - posts for effect!
> 
> No - £11k for this repair is insane!


The reason I posted is because I think this thread is bullshit. Why has nobody checked with their HPC about this?. If you do I think you will find the true cost is about 20% of what has been quoted.

As usual, the jealous scaremongers are here slagging this car off. This great car will be worth sod all if this kind of shite is allowed out any more.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> If you do I think you will find the true cost is about 20% of what has been quoted.
> 
> As usual, the jealous scaremongers are here slagging this car off. This great car will be worth sod all if this kind of shite is allowed out any more.


I agree with that. £11k is BS. Stupid figure and has to be scaremongering!

I'll try to get confirmation from my HPC tomorrow.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Chaps.

Can't see why Crispy would lie? He owns an R35 (or it's a mates) and it has been damaged. He has taken the trouble to post the photos and info. I'd at least wait for the stuff to turn up from his garage/Insurer before sending him to the gallows! :nervous:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Calm down everyone.

Lets wait to get the actual breakdown of costs before evaluating what the real story is.............


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

good to know...it's not just on the GT-R. If I ever had an R35 I'll yank out those damned pop-up struts. Sort of like "HICAS" removal.

£11,000...for the sort of damage that, if it happened to my car, I may not even bother to properly repair (some superglue for the cracked plastic and call it a day!)...that's not even within the realm of my comprehension.

Truth be told, I don't even trust airbags. Call me a luddite, I guess.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

This is scary as **** if this is true, and will send the prices down even further and at a quicker rate


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

Yer all daft if you believe that repair costs 11k! as for you jacey boy your just dreaming that the price goes down so you can pick one up on the cheap.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

GOLDMINE said:


> Yer all daft if you believe that repair costs 11k! as for you jacey boy your just dreaming that the price goes down so you can pick one up on the cheap.


Im not dreaming as I have already owned one but yes I will be there to mop up


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Jacey Boy said:


> and will send the prices down even further and at a quicker rate


Are you looking at the same prices I am? Or is it more of the usual internet talk?

Philip


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Philip said:


> Are you looking at the same prices I am? Or is it more of the usual internet talk?
> 
> Philip


Well im not looking at Jap prices:thumbsup:


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to see some people think I am making this up, I just didn't want anyone else to have a similar accident. Hopefully the invoice will arrive with me today and I will forward it on to waltong and maybe the prices in future will be reduced.

Also its worth adding I love my GTR and was gutted when i damaged it. So was very pleased at the completed repair job.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Ignore the stupid posts on here Crispy. I know you own the car!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> I'm sorry to see some people think I am making this up, I just didn't want anyone else to have a similar accident. Hopefully the invoice will arrive with me today and I will forward it on to waltong and maybe the prices in future will be reduced.
> 
> Also its worth adding I love my GTR and was gutted when i damaged it. So was very pleased at the completed repair job.


I don't doubt it's true but why are we still in the dark about who actually did the job?. 

Why all the mystery.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, damage, assessment, repair, bill, why don’t you have a copy already?


----------



## The Rookie (Nov 16, 2009)

OK first post on here, having been given the link from a Subaru forum - sorry guys!

I work in the automotive industry (including at Jaguar when the latest XK was launched) and there has been some rubbish spouted in this thread about the pedestrian safety aspects and requirements.

All cars sold in Europe have to pass the same pedestrian safety requirements to be approved under "European Whole Vehicle Type Approval" (known as EWVTA), part of this (relevant to the pyrotechnic bonnets) relates to peak deccelerations of a human head 'fired' onto various parts of the bonnet and other front end structure parts.

To pass this test you need space under the bonnet within which to absorb the impact slowly enough to keep peak G levels down, hit the top of the engine or a suspension hard point for example and the car will fail.

Some cars have adopted Pyrotechnic bonnet lifts in order to allow a low (visually pleasing) bonnet line while still (by the time the head hits it) having enough absorbtion space.

So having the pyro' bonnet doesn't make the GTR (or any other similarily equipped car) safer than the non pyro' cars, only as safe, disabling the system will make it less safe. The same regulations are not in force in the US, so like the Jag XK the R35 doesn't get the pyro bonnet 'over there'.

Legally there is nothing to stop you disabling the system once the car is registered (many cars have switches or keys to allow passenger airbags to be disabled) but you would have to tell your insurer (its a modifiaction that could affect the size of any claim - failure to not tell them could have immense consequences should they decide you're uninsured and have a protential multi million claim from someone with serious brain uinjuries) and even then you may have increased consequences should an accident injure a pedestrian as any civil claim would take account of the fact you had chosen to make the car less safe than the norm, although its very unlikley that this (directly at least) would end in any criminal prosecution.

Simon


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Crispy Rice said:


> I'm sorry to see some people think I am making this up, I just didn't want anyone else to have a similar accident. Hopefully the invoice will arrive with me today and I will forward it on to waltong and maybe the prices in future will be reduced.
> 
> Also its worth adding I love my GTR and was gutted when i damaged it. So was very pleased at the completed repair job.


Crispy,

No need to explain yourself.

You were kind enough to post about your experience to give the rest of us heads up on the matter.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> That's more like it.
> So it would seem that if something is too bad to be true, it isn't.
> 
> I think it would be good for a moderator to file this thread in the bin, where it belongs. And any other dreamers with it.


This thread has had 89,000 views and everyone in the world thinks it costs £11k to fix a GTR after a small accident.

I agree DELETE this thread now, while traders think the car is still worth something!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

But hang on, this is what Crispy's insurer has had to pay???


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> This thread has had 89,000 views and everyone in the world thinks it costs £11k to fix a GTR after a small accident.
> 
> I agree DELETE this thread now, while traders think the car is still worth something!


:runaway::runaway::runaway::

Get a grip

Who cares what other people think? What matters to me is that we get the facts and if it was £11k, hopefully it won't be £11k again for any of us.

And that was the point of the OP. Give him a chance to post his invoice and lets discuss this with Guy and Nissan GB etc to sort.

Deleting threads is a stupid move all round.

Think of Evo's thread and the outcome after all the hardwork. If that thread had been deleted for negativity we wouldn't have had the VDC OFF is fine situ we have now.

BTW Have you seen the Shelby Mustang bonnet costing $22k? There are plenty of threads like this all over the internet. It's best to get to the bottom of things and post the facts as they appear, rather than deleting threads.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

From an insurance point of view, it would be better to have the GTR as it stands without the device being disabled rather than face a huge Personal Injury/death claim that can amount to many times the £11k thats being bandied around here.

Insurers would be more disturbed to think that you would intentionally disable a potentially life saving device.

I agree with everything said by the rookie.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You R35 owners do get hysterical sometimes!:flame:

Why don't you await for the outcome of the various enquiries being undertaken on your behalf at the moment?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> You R35 owners do get hysterical sometimes!:flame:
> 
> Why don't you await for the outcome of the various enquiries being undertaken on your behalf at the moment?


I agree as i said above.

In fact threads like this should be made a sticky so that all potential and current owners know of the issues. 

Similarly on E90post they have a sticky with cracked alloys on certain cars. It's got so much momentum it was on Watchdog a few weeks back.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree, the facts should be given whether they give a negative image of the car or not.

Theres no need to get hysterical.

The more the apparent "negatives" that come out in the open the better the chance of improving the car, it certainly doesn't mean the product as a whole is crap.

Too many negatives going around concrning the GTR but you know what I am still loving the car and hopefully like the other issues something good will come out of this.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Heh heh heh.

There are some people on this thread who fulfill the following criteria:

"*If Nissan were giving away a £1000 bank draft with each car, you would complain about the way it was folded and put in the glovebox.*"

Let the people with the contacts do the investigating. Then decide when you have information. Anything else is speculation, or for the few addressed above, hysterical speculation. 

For the people who favour plain speaking:

Get a grip. Shut the **** up and let the people in the know do their stuff.

Have a NICE day.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

all right kids, play nice.

The OP is stll on here, he's not posted and run and has promised to post a full breakdown when he gets it

i've stated the full story will be added to the OP if the facts turn out to be different.

However, we never once deleted an threads about VDC, or warranties, or any of the other rumours and bad press, so we won't be deleting this

mook


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> all right kids, play nice.
> 
> The OP is stll on here, he's not posted and run and has promised to post a full breakdown when he gets it
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

jae said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> There are some people on this thread who fulfill the following criteria:
> 
> ...


:clap:

Jae,

I want to give you my vote at the next general election, i could not have put it better myself..........

Too much mincing about in today's society with people frightened to say what they REALLY feel.

We might drop the "Have a nice day" bit on the campaign trail though mate it comes a cross as a bit cheesy......


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

96,000 views in 4 days, this thread is going to break the Interwebnet.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

As previously said lets wait for the invoice. The pedestrian issue personally does not concern me - its there for a reason. The thing that concerns me most of all is the possibility of a small on track mishap that results in a light contact with a tyre wall or tyres marking an apex etc that results in the same financial issues. It should for that reason alone be reasonable to be able to turn it off. After all the cars media is based on its on track ability.


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Ian C said:


> Part numbers are:
> 
> HINGES
> 65400-JF06A
> ...



Hello, FIRST post.... Here from MIG Performance Vauxhalls - Vauxhall Forum, Owners Club, Gallery and News


I work in an Accident Repair Centre, so on seeing this thread I had to act. I phoned the local Nissan dealership with the part numbers above!! :clap:

Some hard facts, and I will continue to get to the bottom of this puzzle.



HINGES
65400-JF06A £94
65401-JF06A £94

HOOD ACTUATORS
B5344-JF30A £685.07
B5345-JF30A £414.12

IP CONTROLLER
284B7-JF50A- £1071.99


So by my maths, it comes to the grand total of: £2359.18

But we haven't factored into account the front bumper, which could be another £1000 for example. Paint & labour, even if you said that was £4000 :chairshot

I come to the conclusion, the bill should be approx: £7359.18

HALF what the OP has said it was!!! :thumbsup:

Need any more help, give me a hola


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Steve! said:


> Hello, FIRST post.... Here from MIG Performance Vauxhalls - Vauxhall Forum, Owners Club, Gallery and News
> 
> 
> I work in an Accident Repair Centre, so on seeing this thread I had to act. I phoned the local Nissan dealership with the part numbers above!! :clap:
> ...


Very kind of you to do that thank you very useful first post and welcome.

What about labour rates for fitting the new items at circa 130 per hour (I think that is the going rate for most HPC's)

Not sure how long the act. would take to refit?

Do the prices above include VAT?

Throw in hire car cover during the period of the repair and all of the above and i bet you are not far off the 11k quoted by the OP???

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve! said:


> Hello, FIRST post.... Here from MIG Performance Vauxhalls - Vauxhall Forum, Owners Club, Gallery and News
> 
> 
> I work in an Accident Repair Centre, so on seeing this thread I had to act. I phoned the local Nissan dealership with the part numbers above!! :clap:
> ...


?? I'm not sure what claculator they use in the car accident repair business but how £7359.18 is half of £11,000!  Thanks for the info though, I reckon that £11K is looking more and more likely.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Steve! said:


> Hello, FIRST post.... Here from MIG Performance Vauxhalls - Vauxhall Forum, Owners Club, Gallery and News
> 
> 
> I work in an Accident Repair Centre, so on seeing this thread I had to act. I phoned the local Nissan dealership ......................
> ...


Steve 

Thank you for this;the thread is beginning to deliver the answers. 

The polite and reasoned approch seems to have delivered on the warrnty VDC so I am sure armed with facts like these and comparables everyone will get more comfortable.

Also without tempting fate for any of us - I am pleased that there doesn't seem to be alot of other examples of this happening. So from the insurance point of view that must be positive. 

As ever the most important safety device is the driver so lets keep it that way.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

And as for this stuff about M5 owners kicking the front of our R35s, I'd hazard a guess that the system won't deploy unless the car is moving.

Not sure I'd fancy trying to lay the boot into a moving vehicle.


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

waltong said:


> ?? I'm not sure what claculator they use in the car accident repair business but how £7359.18 (approx!) is half of £11,000 god only knows!  Thanks for the info, I reckon that £11K is looking more and more likely.


Because I think I have *heavily* over inflated some prices :nervous:





ScottyB said:


> What about labour rates for fitting the new items at circa 130 per hour (I think that is the going rate for most HPC's)


Most, if not all Arc's have a lower labour rate than the Mechanical side of the business. Our rates are like £43 p/h


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve! said:


> Because I think I have *heavily* over inflated some prices :nervous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I wasn't having a pop, it came out the wrong way! Crispy has had a bit of a backlash from some since reporting this claims issue to the forum. You'd think Insurers would have woken up to being turned over by the repair trade but maybe this one slipped through the net. We should have that invoice soon and we can see where the money went! Thanks for the post.


----------



## SteveCarter100 (Feb 13, 2002)

Steve! said:


> HINGES
> 65400-JF06A £94
> 65401-JF06A £94
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to compare those prices with similar parts from another manufacturer, like the Jag mentioned elsewhere in the thread.


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

What other car has hood actuators?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve! said:


> What other car has hood actuators?


New Mercedes E Class, Citroen C6 and Jaguar XF, amongst others.

Philip


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

OK... Will get a price tomorrow!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

this is all v.interesting stuff...... - still keen to see the final bill though


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Been watching this thread with interest, I don't think there will be any car hire charges involed given that it is NOT a non fault accident, therefore the hugely inflated car hire prices can't be recovered from the third parties insurance company. As for the labour rate, owing a body shop, I can tell you the normal hour rate, paid by insurance companies, is circa 33-38 per hour, having said that, a pal of mine owns a porsche, audi, aston martin approved centre and he get's away with £70 per hour, i think £120 is out of the question and should not be agreed by the insurance companies accessor. Still a great car, wouldn't dream of selling my baby!!


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bloody madness..... Come on Nissan what are you playing at???? Sort the bloody parts prices out before you damage the reputation of a truly amazing car!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Rager54 said:


> Bloody madness..... Come on Nissan what are you playing at???? Sort the bloody parts prices out before you damage the reputation of a truly amazing car!


Too late - its damaged. :chairshot


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

100,000 views and I love my car. The downside is that this Forum that reportedly supports the GT-R is advertising such negativity.

Don't mind the thread if we had the facts. But not all this daft speculation.

Daft moderation, daft responses.

As mentioned please itemise the daft £11k repair bill before the situation is distorted any further.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

How is this different from when the likes of you and many other bitched and griped and moaned about warranties and VDC and trackdays for nearly 12 months?!?!?!?

Mook


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Mook said:


> How is this different from when the likes of you and many other bitched and griped and moaned about warranties and VDC and trackdays for nearly 12 months?!?!?!?
> 
> Mook


I think you will find I never bitched about warranty and trackday as I never intended to track the car or switch VDC off - FACT!

Easy for you to criticise owners who have bought R35's when you have not - FACT!

I have whinged and its been about incorrect information posted - FACT!

So if you believe in our cars - get the facts before you post - simples.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah, the usual hysteria. Over 100000 views!.

The damage is done. Time to get the facts and put this right.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Ah, the usual hysteria. Over 100000 views!.
> 
> The damage is done. Time to get the facts and put this right.


+ 1 = too late though.

No point - the thread should have been quarantined until the facts were available!


----------



## graeme arno (Nov 12, 2009)

Crickey I've just joined the GTROC coz I'm a GTR owner wanna be (meaning I'm lucky enough to afford one as I have no mortgage and dependants) but I'm getting put off after reading just a few posts....help??!!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

What did you HPC say? Has anyone asked Guy to look into this?

Quarantining/ deleting this thread would do more damage than good

admin would be accused of being in Nissans pocket and the people who click the link to this forum would summize the same. 

How many 35 owners phoned Nissan today to discuss this?

Mook


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mook said:


> What did you HPC say? Has anyone asked Guy to look into this?
> 
> Quarantining/ deleting this thread would do more damage than good
> 
> ...


Fair point Mook. 

Wildrover...wind your neck in. People that want a GTR will still buy one. Personally I believe the fault lies solely with Nissan themselves for letting the whole VDC/warranty/gearbox/(insert other issue here) thing get into the state it did. I mean, name me another car manufacturer who fits a switch to a car and then states that they will not be responsible for the car if folks press it...........HOW STUPID IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

TT


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Guy - NO!

Too late this Forum hasn't given any answers - 175 replies and 100000 views - all rhetoric.

The media and other Forums won't see the truth as the damage has been done irrespective of the truth.

I will check with my HPC tomorrow as I now have the time (none today).


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Fair point Mook.
> 
> Wildrover...wind your neck in. People that want a GTR will still buy one. Personally I believe the fault lies solely with Nissan themselves for letting the whole VDC/warranty/gearbox/(insert other issue here) thing get into the state it did. I mean, name me another car manufacturer who fits a switch to a car and then states that they will not be responsible for the car if folks press it...........HOW STUPID IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TT


I'll do as I please and that's a bit rich from an old Skyline owner! As mentioned print the truth when you have the truth.

Not all this negative carp. A forum is for a view point and mine is as good as yours.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

It's quite simple, the Original Poster has agreed to get a detailed bill to establish how this total number arose and the facts behind it. Until we have this there is little point in conjecture or discussions with either HPCs or Nissan UK.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

guy, As our Nissan liason, are you happy for the thread to remain open or do you feel it's doing unessecary damage?

Mook


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wildrover said:


> I'll do as I please and that's a bit rich from an old Skyline owner! As mentioned print the truth when you have the truth.
> 
> Not all this negative carp. A forum is for a view point and mine is as good as yours.


I'll do as I please and that's a bit rich from an old Skyline owner!

Im fed up with R35 owners bad mouthing previce GTR models. They all were the gtr badge at the end of the day :chairshot :nervous:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

aferx said:


> I'll do as I please and that's a bit rich from an old Skyline owner!
> 
> Im fed up with R35 owners bad mouthing previce GTR models. They all were the gtr badge at the end of the day :chairshot :nervous:


I accept that was unnecessary and I retract the statement.

However, I see the thread is moving to more forums. Just seen it on  "MG" XPower Forum's Homepage - the Enthusiast's MG-Rover Site!

Out of interest did the thread starter use Accident Exchange or an equivalent?

I used these people who claimed from a third party and charged £220 per day for an equivalent car when I was rear ended in a BMW335D. The hire car cost was more than the repair of the car, as Dick Lovetts had the car for over 5 weeks.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a list of EVERY forum this is linked to, so there will always be ways of addressing the balance should the need arise

mook


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mook said:


> guy, As our Nissan liason, are you happy for the thread to remain open or do you feel it's doing unessecary damage?
> 
> Mook


I see no reason to close it.

When we find out the truth in detail, then everyone will see it.

Right now we just have one figure being discussed and no details to understand what that figure means.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Wildrover said:


> Out of interest did the thread starter use Accident Exchange or an equivalent?
> 
> I used these people who claimed from a third party and charged £220 per day for an equivalent car when I was rear ended in a BMW335D. The hire car cost was more than the repair of the car, as Dick Lovetts had the car for over 5 weeks.


We had a BMW 545i to replace my wife's car when someone hit her. They charged about £500 per day for that! When I found out I vowed never to use a service like that again, as it's basically putting everyones premiums up.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Mook said:


> I have a list of EVERY forum this is linked to, so there will always be ways of addressing the balance should the need arise
> 
> mook


Good - but it won't matter as the perception of the car on these forums is already destroyed and that's perfectly understandable from what has been written.

I still love it - been using it as a daily driver - but may swop it for another BMW while its still worth something! :nervous: Joke.......


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

graeme arno said:


> Crickey I've just joined the GTROC coz I'm a GTR owner wanna be (meaning I'm lucky enough to afford one as I have no mortgage and dependants) but I'm getting put off after reading just a few posts....help??!!


Graeme,

Take a test drive and your mind will be made up.

Spend some time on here and you'll see a car which brings out real excitement in those that own one , or who are awaiting delivery.

It's an epic car.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Guy said:


> We had a BMW 545i to replace my wife's car when someone hit her. They charged about £500 per day for that! When I found out I vowed never to use a service like that again, as it's basically putting everyones premiums up.


Guy I agree - they also hassled me to try to claim for whip lash and other peripheral claims (which I ignored).

Made life easy for me to use the service. Didn't realise how expensive it was until I was locked into the service - service was recommended by BMW out of interest.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Graeme,
> 
> Take a test drive and your mind will be made up.
> 
> ...


Seconded the car is fantastic - hence my reason for posting on this thread. I don't want the image tarnishing.


----------



## Rashman (May 31, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> ...
> However, I see the thread is moving to more forums. .


'fraid so.

It's appeared on a Benz forum too.


Nissan GTR - MBClub UK Forums

:nervous:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Rashman said:


> 'fraid so.
> 
> It's appeared on a Benz forum too.
> 
> ...


Making the car an item of ridicule on other Forums. :chairshot


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Guy said:


> I see no reason to close it.
> 
> When we find out the truth in detail, then everyone will see it.
> 
> Right now we just have one figure being discussed and no details to understand what that figure means.


So my post on Page 11 means nothing, we have some figures to go against.... Also, Nissan Nige agreed with my statement of lobour charges:



Nissan Nige said:


> Been watching this thread with interest, I don't think there will be any car hire charges involed given that it is NOT a non fault accident, therefore the hugely inflated car hire prices can't be recovered from the third parties insurance company. As for the labour rate, owing a body shop, I can tell you the normal hour rate, paid by insurance companies, is circa 33-38 per hour, having said that, a pal of mine owns a porsche, audi, aston martin approved centre and he get's away with £70 per hour, i think £120 is out of the question and should not be agreed by the insurance companies accessor. Still a great car, wouldn't dream of selling my baby!!





Steve! said:


> Most, if not all Arc's have a lower labour rate than the Mechanical side of the business. Our rates are like £43 p/h


ARC = Accident Repair Centre


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

There seems to have been so many problems, niggles and quirks with the R35, that i cant help thinking, that, when this issue is sorted, whats the next problem ?. Please Nissan, dont let this magnificent car self implode, regards, SIMON.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Philip said:


> New Mercedes E Class, Citroen C6 and Jaguar XF, amongst others.
> 
> Philip


The Honda Legend has had a similar system since launch in 2006. I'm not aware of any major issues arising on that car in terms of exhorbitant bills.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve, just read your post on Page 11 - looks like a reasonable assessment.

The car is truly a great machine - shame the GTR Register is doing its damnedest to utterly destroy its reputation either by accident or on purpose.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mook, re: closing the thread. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. It's a lot easier for people to fuel this pathetic hysteria than it is for then to phone Nissan/HPC's to get the facts. And now they blame the Forum and the Mods for the way this thread has ended up. They seem to forget that the Mods give up their time to help the Forum, unpaid, for the benefit of the members. This lot would moan no matter what you do with this thread. :lamer:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would "suspend" the thread until facts are established, post those facts and then reopen for discussion/comment.

D


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> Steve, just read your post on Page 11 - looks like a reasonable assessment.
> 
> The car is truly a great machine - shame the GTR Register is doing its damnedest to utterly destroy its reputation either by accident or on purpose.


 You sir, are a pratt!! See what I mean Mook? What a bunch of ****ing retards!!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Mook, re: closing the thread. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. It's a lot easier for people to fuel this pathetic hysteria than it is for then to phone Nissan/HPC's to get the facts. And now they blame the Forum and the Mods for the way this thread has ended up. They seem to forget that the Mods give up their time to help the Forum, unpaid, for the benefit of the members. This lot would moan no matter what you do with this thread. :lamer:


Damned if you do and damned if you don't - so ere on the safe side and CLOSE!

Why should we waste time phoning HPC's about this? But I'm sure some of us may.

As for Mods giving up time - people only give up time to run Forums if they enjoy the cars - clearly they do! As a consequence they take the responsibility of policing such a place. Difficult as it maybe and for that I thank them.



sumo69 said:


> I would "suspend" the thread until facts are established, post those facts and then reopen for discussion/comment.
> 
> D


AGREED!



Boosted said:


> You sir, are a pratt!! See what I mean Mook? What a bunch of ****ing retards!!


Name calling eh! Is that how to conduct business? Pathetic.....  Condescending rubbish from an ill informed trouble maker.

Wish you guys would pull together instead of try alienate the newer Forum members!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I had two people come up to me at work today and say "have you heard about the GT-R that had a minor accident that cost £11,000 to repair?" - and one of them was female and not the least bit interested in cars! People talk to me about my GT-R all the time, but nobody has ever mentioned the warranty or VDC Off issues. This is out of control. :runaway:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

One last thing, before I'm banned again, lol. Any damage to the reputation of the GTR, is being done by yourselves. Maybe you'll learn from this and think before you let your fingers spout utter bollocks. Here endeth the lesson :chairshot:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

aferx said:


> Im fed up with R35 owners bad mouthing previce GTR models. They all were the gtr badge at the end of the day


You can't be talking about the forum, can you? I don't remember ever reading a single negative comment about any previous GT-R model on this forum. In fact it is quite the opposite. There is a huge amount of respect here for the history of the GT-R.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Boosted said:


> You sir, are a pratt!! See what I mean Mook? What a bunch of ****ing retards!!


Who exactly are you including in this "bunch"?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Guy said:


> I see no reason to close it.
> 
> When we find out the truth in detail, then everyone will see it.
> 
> Right now we just have one figure being discussed and no details to understand what that figure means.


Well done chaps. I've never been a fan of blind ignorance! There are tales of all sorts of dramas on every car forum. The thread has had so many hits because people are interested. If it had been a Lambo or Ferrari no one would have been interested. A £58K car is within reach of a lot more people. 

Personally I can't wait to see the invoice. If only to satisfy my hunch we may have forgotten all those front bits they have probably replaced and painted.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's too late to do anything with this now so I implore those who feel it's doing damage to speak to thier dealer and get some facts

there's no way I'd have locked or deleted this sooner, esspecially after being accused of poor moderating on R35 related topics

if you feel damage is being done, repair it with positive action instead of laying into me and my team

mook


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh and the fact is, had this Bern about a Porsche or Audi tt or any other car, no one would care. It's the very fact it's the mythical gtr thatirs got so big

you know what they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity

mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

supraman said:


> Who exactly are you including in this "bunch"?


 The retards that have blown this out of proportion instead of phoning Nissan/HPC's to find out the facts. That's who I'm referring to, the types that type shit then have the cheek to ask 'why they should waste their time phoning'. This whole thread could have been put to bed ages ago if one of the whingers had the brains to pick up the phone. Now, people from other forums are joining just to take the piss. ****ing priceless


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't recieved the invoice yet, but i do know that there was more to replace than just the items i listed in my OP, it wasn't meant to be an exhustive list in the first instance (i wasn't expecting this witch hunt!).... other things they mentioned they had to replace were the GTR side badges and a some bar inside the bumper (can't remember the name) and doubtless other items. Also they mentioned getting a paint specalist to ensure the colour match.

I haven't seen the final invoice either i have only been told verbally but will pass it on to waltong and he can put all your minds at rest.

As for closing the thread, its not nessessary, the problem as I see it is I had accident, i would perfer it if other R35 owners learnt from my mistake and there wasn't another incident like mine. Simplez....


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mook said:


> Oh and the fact is, had this Bern about a Porsche or Audi tt or any other car, no one would care. It's the very fact it's the mythical gtr thatirs got so big
> 
> you know what they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity
> 
> mook


106,000 veiws. Must be a forum record! Lets see if the other forums can beat that!? Thats 100,000 drivers that will be steering well clear of our cars! Touch my bumper, i'll take your house as a deposit!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

waltong said:


> 106,000 veiws. Must be a forum record! Lets see if the other forums can beat that!? Thats 100,000 drivers that will be steering well clear of our cars! Touch my bumper, i'll take your house as a deposit!


Now that is a top class response.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> I haven't received the invoice yet, but i do know that there was more to replace than just the items i listed in my OP, it wasn't meant to be an exhustive list in the first instance (i wasn't expecting this witch hunt!).... other things they mentioned they had to replace were the GTR side badges and a some bar inside the bumper (can't remember the name) and doubtless other items. Also they mentioned getting a paint specalist to ensure the colour match.
> 
> I haven't seen the final invoice either i have only been told verbally but will pass it on to waltong and he can put all your minds at rest.
> 
> As for closing the thread, its not nessessary, the problem as I see it is I had accident, i would perfer it if other R35 owners learnt from my mistake and there wasn't another incident like mine. Simplez....


Mate. They would have replaced anything with a scratch on it! One wonders who kept the old stuff....although I suspect I already know the answer to that! PM me as soon as you get the info and I'll liaise with you and Guy.
Cheers


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve! said:


> OK... Will get a price tomorrow!


Ignore the Mercedes, the system can apparently be reset by the driver.

Philip


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

This may have already been covered... if so "Sorry!" but too many pages to read and it's late.... for info.... this is now coming up on Google News thanks Auto Spies


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Wildrover said:


> I think you will find I never bitched about warranty and trackday as I never intended to track the car or switch VDC off - FACT!
> 
> Easy for you to criticise owners who have bought R35's when you have not - FACT!
> 
> ...


Check you out !!

FACT - you sound like a twat who's fresh from Audi ownership desperate to keep his residual value up lest he lose some money on his way to a business meeting in his "sports car" to impress his city chums !!

Feel free to have another pop at Mook though, it makes me chortle !!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

opcorn:
:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:
:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:
:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
:thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

aferx said:


> I'll do as I please and that's a bit rich from an old Skyline owner!
> 
> Im fed up with R35 owners bad mouthing previce GTR models. They all were the gtr badge at the end of the day :chairshot :nervous:


It should be noted that the "old gtr" models were more expensive in their day than this new one is. I find it quite an amusing stance that these newbie bellends who have this "mightier than though" attitude should have to be inflicted upon this club.

I think the club should be split like the models have been - one for people who are car enthusiasts and realise what a GTR represents, the other can be a fleapit for all the windowlickers to masturbate themselves into a frenzy of world domination, despite the fact that they have probably only bought the car they have because they can't afford the real deal of a new Ferrari, Lamborghini, Porsche, other exotic, which the Nissan is just a cheap performance rendition of.

Its like a bloke walking into a pub full of regulars and giving it the biggun cos he's bought a newer fake TAG than the rest of us !!!

I think WildRover and his ilk should Foxtrot Oscar back to nouveaunotreallyriche.com  

J.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh bladey, you just made me lmfao, cheers :thumbsup: Drama queens in a 'tabloid media kneejerk feeding frenzy' springs to mind. I don't think it's Nissan that's going to put potential customers off of buying an R35, but I can see a few people being put off buying through fear of being associated with some of the 'retarded' owners on here. Perhaps we should forward this thread to Jeremy Clarkson, I'm sure he'd laugh his arse off, and his comments would be priceless.


----------



## colrmustang (Nov 17, 2009)

Another first post....

I am on the other side of the ocean (Dallas, TX to be more precise) and the news has already reached our shores. 

Nissan GT-R Hits Tow Hitch, Causes $18,000 Repair Bill - Nissan GT-R - Jalopnik

I know this doesn't do much to the perception over here, mainly because our vehicles are not equipped with it, but its not the worst thing in the world. I am not trying to stir up any kind of trouble, but I don't see this as any different than any other car in the same class. Viper ACR's, Corvette ZR-1's, even the horrid (IMHO) Shelby have stupid expensive parts (look up the price for the CF hoods on two of those). The only thing that I have ever heard griped about from ANY person looking at them was the expensive service required (not that a Ferrari is all that cheap).

Long story short, If you like the car, why do you really need to worry about what the world in general thinks of a car? In the end, its your personal choice.

EDIT: At least you aren't this guy..............

http://jalopnik.com/5406108/exclusive-first-post+lake-crash-bugatti-veyron-photo


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I agree with Bladey..... Wildrover needs to grow up and stop being such a prat! Whether someone does own an R35 or not or a previous generation skyline is irrelevant! And I would be careful slagging older skyline owners as it was probably their on-going enthusiasm for the car world wide that would have helped Nissan make the decision to build the R35 in the first place!
I love my R35 but I think this thread is absolutely valid...... we all know the parts are ridiculously priced..... I was quoted £60 for 4 bloody dust caps! People are right to be concerned and why would crispy rice lie about his car..... yes I would like to see the invoice too but give him a break he has been good enough to share his unfortunate experience with us!
Lets face it a bit of adverse publicity is not a bad thing if it does turn out to be absolutely correct and if it makes Nissan consider its part pricing then thats a very good thing! On the basis of the parts prices I have seen the R35 could be a more expensive ownership prospect than many of us first thought! Just wait till next year when the insurance premiums start to double... triple.... that will make you sit up and listen!
Good on you Crispy! Wildrover you might be better suited to the BMW forum :runaway:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Wildrover,

Ironically, you're the one creating the mass Hysteria, I feel like I'm hyperventilating and my heart rate increases just reading your posts! 

Relax.

Mook, Guy, Crispy, waltong and steve...good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

This thread is getting out of control and not doing any of use any favours. 

We now need to wait for the FACTS, then progress can be made.

We all take limited milage, high excess etc to keep insurances down, most of us have a second vehicle. Insurances need to offer a "no replacement hire car" option to keep down premiums, I see from a previous post £500 per day for car hire for 5 weeks......thats is £17,500!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rager54 said:


> Wildrover you might be better suited to the BMW forum :runaway:


Talking out your arse Rager.

On the BMW forum, they've got themselves together and acted rationally 
eg cracked wheels.

These are sticky's on e90post.

Taking BMW legal (cracked alloys: add your details here) - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com
Watchdog & Wheels - Here we go - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com
Cracked Wheel Statistics Collection - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com

This should be a sticky too.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

One of my mates from Canada sent me a link to this thread, not knowing that I was already a member of the forum.

And he doesn't even own a GT-R himself, so this thread is certainly becoming world-famous 

FWIW this hasn't diminished my love of the car in the slightest.

And I just shelled out for a full set of OEM rims + winter tyres so I know just how expensive the spare parts can be.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

apj30 said:


> And I just shelled out for a full set of OEM rims + winter tyres so I know just how expensive the spare parts can be.


What did you go for?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127435-winter-wheels-what-out-there.html

Ta


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I think that if everything we read about our cars was true, then Nissan wouldn't be able to give them away. Can't help thinking the green eyed monster plays a part in some of the BS that's written, not all of course as there are issues that have been correct and dealt with but I try to take it all with a pinch of salt and will go with my own experiences. It's very easy for things to grow legs and get over exagerated on the internet. 

That's if I can ever get back to the UK and get my car picked up to let me have some experiences.

Ally


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just to keep on topic, one thing that Nissan could do is give an exchange price for the ECU, even if it needs to be factory reset, the exchange should only be of the order of £100.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

As with all the "faults" that have been found with the GT-R, its such a complex car that any manufacture let alone Nissan have a massive learning curve to make with the aftersales and servicing. The promising thing is that Nissan do read the forums and are involved and do take action. Just look at how they changed their stance with the Gearbox issues in Europe! Would many other sportscar provider do this? Probably not as in many cases, the car owner's checkbook is not as discerning as they are.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I find the broadbrush slandering of R35 owners by the "oldies" the most unappealling issue on this thread - I thought that issue was put to bed a while back but the baiters are back again.

Too many keyboard warriors imho - if nothing constructive to add, then don't post - SIMPLE.

I will reiterate my opinion - suspend the thread until the facts are established, post them and then reopen for analysis/comment.

D


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Steve! said:


> Hello, FIRST post.... Here from MIG Performance Vauxhalls - Vauxhall Forum, Owners Club, Gallery and News
> 
> 
> I work in an Accident Repair Centre, so on seeing this thread I had to act. I phoned the local Nissan dealership with the part numbers above!! :clap:
> ...


Whilst £7500 is more reasonable than £11,000 there's still a lot of meat in that quote. For a start £2359.18 + £4000 = £6359.18 and secondly £4000 for paint and labour? Are you painting the entire car for that?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Could get a respray to a decent colour for £4k ! LOL

Sumo how are you finding your car ?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

sumo69 said:


> I find the broadbrush slandering of R35 owners by the "oldies" the most unappealling issue on this thread


Dont misunderstand me,

Im all for 35 owners joining the site if they JOIN the site, rather than try to re-align it into something different.

I prefer 34's but I certainly didnt try to be superior to 32 owners when I had it - it was my preference and what I believed to be a slightly better car, but that didnt make me a more important member as a result.

Wildrovers comments were pathetic and I have seen other similar comments in recent times from new members which is typical of one small segment of the populace with the resources to buy a 50-60k car. Fortunately the old GTR's were such a niche product and kind of under the radar a bit that it was avoided in the past but the new car seems to have become prized by some people who have this "attitude".

I dont for a minute wish to tarnish all owners with my comments towards people like WildRover. If you love the car, appreciate its lineage, realise its still just a car at the end of the day and that as a result they are there to be used, modded, enjoyed and will typically drop in price then thats cool. Getting overly precious because some internetzz might make your "car portfolio" depreciate and that perhaps some bad press will mean your bum buddies down the squash club might think you're weak is not what I would call a valid argument !!

Hope that clears it up before you think Im just a grumpy "oldie" who dislikes new things !!

Far from it, I'd have a new GTR tomorrow if I could justify the expense, but right now I cant as theres more important things happening in my life.

J.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

nice post bladerider :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Spot on.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Too much love going on in this thread


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

The world needs more love... and GT-Rs :clap:


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

Rager54 said:


> The world needs more love... and GT-Rs :clap:


and strippers, dont forgrt the strippers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Right

It's 3pm

that means we've had all morning and lunch

So, what did your HPC say Wildrover?

mook


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

At risk of inflaming some who consider themselves to be die hard GT-R enthusiasts. And speaking as one who always admired the R34, but never owned one. I wouldnt be interested, or bothered, what was being discussed in the R3x sections of this forum, so why do people who don't own an R35 think that R35 owners give a shit what they think? I don't want to hear it, and to be perfectly frank, you are getting on my ****ing nerves. **** off!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sandstorm said:


> and strippers, dont forgrt the strippers


See that's something we can all agree on 

Although Endo and Johnhanton might have to leave the other halves at home next meet :clap:


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

Calm down winged beast or is it 'whinged beast' no body has died so no need to get so upset............


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh he's (I assume a "he") is p*ssed off eh LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can we not get into THAT argument again.

Yes, there are a minority of owners who do not like the new or the old models, but it IS a minority.

some of the 35 owners are total dickheads, but there are just as many annoying irritating Skyline owners too. thats just life.

Lets keep this on topic, and see if we can get an answer. WildRover must be stuck in traffic or something...

mook


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Dont misunderstand me,
> 
> Im all for 35 owners joining the site if they JOIN the site, rather than try to re-align it into something different.
> 
> ...



I think this exactly what is being talked about!.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> At risk of inflaming some who consider themselves to be die hard GT-R enthusiasts. And speaking as one who always admired the R34, but never owned one. I wouldnt be interested, or bothered, what was being discussed in the R3x sections of this forum, so why do people who don't own an R35 think that R35 owners give a shit what they think? I don't want to hear it, and to be perfectly frank, you are getting on my ****ing nerves. **** off!



Some of us are potentially the buyers of your future second hand car, so perhaps you should care what we think a little bit. Is that the residuals I see plummeting?!:thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rager54 said:


> Calm down winged beast or is it 'whinged beast' no body has died so no need to get so upset............


Yeah, you're right. I don't actually give a shit. Just getting a bit stressed.
I'm alright now. Going for a drive. A proper one.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Some of us are potentially the buyers of your future second hand car, so perhaps you should care what we think a little bit. Is that the residuals I see plummeting?!:thumbsup:


Nope.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I don't actually give a shit. Just getting a bit stressed.
> I'm alright now. Going for a drive. A proper one.


Would that be in a real GT-R. Are you going to the squash club or is there something else you can take from your portfolio?.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> At risk of inflaming some who consider themselves to be die hard GT-R enthusiasts. And speaking as one who always admired the R34, but never owned one. I wouldnt be interested, or bothered, what was being discussed in the R3x sections of this forum, so why do people who don't own an R35 think that R35 owners give a shit what they think? I don't want to hear it, and to be perfectly frank, you are getting on my ****ing nerves. **** off!


So what you are saying is....

The forum should only allow owners of a specific model to post in its relevent section ??

So the rest of us who have paid our subscriptions (and yes Im aware that I have not recently since stopping being a GTR owner) and been a part of this scene for years which has enabled this place to exist should now simply go away because you guys are here now and thats all that matters ??

You dont think that might be exactly the attitude I was describing earlier ??

What makes you think that the vast majority of this club that does not own a 35 want to hear about what you snot nosed self obsessed little ****s have to say about anything ?? Given that at least half the owners on this site with 35's had 34's and older generations before that, I think you are in a massive MINORITY and should abide by what 90%+ of the forum want which is the right to post what we like, where we like, especially if it causes you people a little bit of pain !! :chairshot

Im not creating the "them and us", you are, I am merely lamenting the fact that it seems that as usual a few people make a stink and the rest of us have to put up with the result, and this is not something I like on a place i still hold dear to my heart. Its quite simple really, we were here first and as such you should abide by our feelings, adjust to our ways, and respect the ones who allowed all the things you take for granted now to exist.

I would imagine that most of the 35 owners who exhibit this selfrighteous view have no idea who people like Joss, Cem, Glen, Andy, Henry, Rupert, Jed, JonWroe, etc etc are !!! They only know that Guy has helped them get a warranty issue fixed but probably dont know the things he's done in the past, and David Yu has only just resurfaced with the new car and hence will be known, but on the whole they have no respect for anything other than todays headline, which is what annoys me so much.

I dont see why you feel entitled to slate me - and people like me - on my own forum. The R35 section is about the car , not the owners, thats the biggest clue I can give ya !!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> So what you are saying is....
> 
> The forum should only allow owners of a specific model to post in its relevent section ??
> 
> ...


With that kind of attitude it would be better if you were "relegated" to your own section.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

And sincerest apologies to Mook and the mods, and any of the old guard that feel I am giving us a bad name, or adding fuel to the fire.

Ive never been one to be afraid of saying what I believe in or standing up for what I think is right, Ive done that here for 7 years and I will continue until Cem asks me to go away and then i will happily abide by his request.

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

clint thrust said:


> With that kind of attitude it would be better if you were "relegated" to your own section.


I dont have a section Clint  

Im just as frustrated by them as they are with their residuals !!

Besides Ive always called a spade a ******* spade !!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> ...I wouldnt be interested, or bothered, what was being discussed in the R3x sections of this forum, so why do people who don't own an R35 think that R35 owners give a shit what they think?...


Because we have experience of Nissan's profiteering ways pertaining to anything remotely associated with the GT-R badge.

Because we are the people who established a worldwide network of contacts up to and including Nissan JP senior management.

Because this forum, for all it's faults, is recognised as one of the foremost sources of GTR information on the planet. Which didn't occur overnight when "you lot" acquired your R35s and the chimes shook heaven's lofty vault. 

Because we've been there, done that and spent several multiples of the cost of your latest toy in building our toys. 

Because you came to us. Which says a lot. 

Because we are that good. Which is why you came. 

Because we do try to be only mildly biased and completely honest, despite some opinion wars deviating that fine aim occasionally.



WingedBeast1968 said:


> I don't want to hear it, and to be perfectly frank, you are getting on my ****ing nerves. **** off!


Are we getting on your nerves? Shame. Are we going to f*** off? No. Do you get a choice over hearing it? Yes. Add us annoying types to your profile blacklist. 

But quite frankly, your 'I don't give a shit about you' attitude stinks. This is a single forum. We have a common love for the Nissan GT-R marque, and from that, an appreciation of several varieties of Skyline coupes, all damn fine cars.

Now, this thread was kicked off by an R35 owner swallowing his pride and posting details so that all other owners could be aware of a potentially serious problem. Fair play to that man. THAT is exactly what this forum is about. The offers of investigation and liaison via our contacts is also what a forum is about. A community helping each other, using the power of collective networks to inform and assist.

If you are not prepared to take part, to share your mistakes so other's don't make them, offer what gems of knowledge you have to begin to build a pool of knowledge on the R35, then you have no place here. Seriously. Go away. A community has no need of pariahs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally, as I am being all fair play here: I do not like the R35. It is a technological tour-de-force and I acknowledge it as said, but to me, it's a failure. I am a die-hard R33 GT-R man. The fact that I am currently without one is down largely to me and compounded by circumstance.

Yes, I'd dearly love to write a scathing reply involving many swear words covering your ancestry, progeny, fertility, sexual shortcomings, and my viciously poor opinion of you due to my horrible lack of any real information about you apart from the way you have presented yourself on this forum.

But that would hardly be constructive, now would it? Deeply satisfying, yes. But advancing the cause of intelligence in forum posting? Hardly.

Have fun.

Jae


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ya see !!

If I typed slower then I'd say things like that and get myself into a lot less trouble !!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

bladerider said:


> So what you are saying is....
> 
> The forum should only allow owners of a specific model to post in its relevent section ??
> 
> ...


I had to postpone my drive for this. Gladly.
I don't play squash, unless that means squashing things.
All I ask, and probably a few more of we "snot nosed *****" ask, is that you go back from whence you emerged, and leave us to it. I've managed perfectly well driving, tuning, modifying cars for the past 20 years without you.
I think I can continue from here by myself, but thanks for the advice.

I won't be selling my GT-R. Ever.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Can we not get into THAT argument again.


Pretty sure that ignoring Admin gets a ban?

Get a grip ffs.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

jae said:


> Because we have experience of Nissan's profiteering ways pertaining to anything remotely associated with the GT-R badge.
> 
> Because we are the people who established a worldwide network of contacts up to and including Nissan JP senior management.
> 
> ...


I only "came to you" because it was cheap. I certianly won't be renewing. I have never met such a bunch of jealous, pompous, arrogant people in my entire life.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Look on the brightside all the 35 v 34 etc arguing has carefully disguised the true thread and it seems like the view count is reducing in pace. 

Still only one actual report of the bonnet thingy happening in 258 posts.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, and still no sign of that ****ing invoice.

BULLSHIT.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

*Calm Down*

This thread is not supposed to be about egos, its about the cost of repairing a R35, all else is a waste of time! 

Give it a rest there's no them and us were all interested in cars or we wouldn't be here.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

First too much love - which went wrong

Not too much sense from someone called GBH!! Whodda thunk it


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

clint thrust said:


> I only "came to you" because it was cheap. I certianly won't be renewing...


If only I could put into words how your one sentence is so very, resonantly apt.

Bye.

PS: Shutting up now. Time to await quantifying truth.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

jae said:


> If only I could put into words how your one sentence is so very, resonantly apt.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> PS: Shutting up now. Time to await quantifying truth.


Good.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

clint thrust said:


> Yes, and still no sign of that ****ing invoice.
> 
> BULLSHIT.


i'm not sure how you reach that conclusion?!?!?! Crispy has been posting about R35 ownership since April, and has no reason to make it up

mook


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> you go back from whence you emerged, and leave us to it


Thats my point....I am where I came from - ie here !!

You're the ones late to the party wanting to change the music :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys,

I have been following this thread and chipped in a few times but must say 1 thing, WE are all making ourselves look a complete bunch of .....can't say as i have enough "points" and they don't make prizes

Maybe it is just me but i am a Petrolhead 24/7 i don't care if it is a 32/33/34 etc i LOVE cars.

This "place" has a wealth of knowledge well established before me and my R35 newbies arrived.

I love surfing ALL sections, to me it is all about enjoying the topics, regardless if they are relevant to my car or not.

Since joining i have attended a Driver Training day arranged through this forum/club

Was looking to go to the Ring but had to pull out due to the illness of my daughter.

I have attended my 1st Scottish meet where i met guys face to face with R35's and other Nissan's and it was amazing

Gave a charity donation to something i felt was a brilliant gesture by members of this club (Rob's fund) even though i hardly knew him

Helped guys out via PM on a number of topics and they have done the same for me (Not just car related)

I can't be arsed with all of the bitching, seriously i can sit in the house and have the face moaned off me (Give me points for that if you want i did not know how to put it in a cleaner way) 

Imagine what new members will think when they read all of the "them and us" they will run a mile.

I had a similar experience many years ago on a Ducati forum and a break away club started up, it failed in a big way.

I would issue a challenge to anyone who is not happy here, if you think you can build a relationship with Nissan then go ahead start your own Forum/Club take your "Old Skool or New Skool" members with you and give it a go.

Please DO NOT continue to drag this place down.

Put effort into the site and club and you will be amazed at what you get back in return.

Look at us guys up North we are hoping that our first meet will grow into a regular thing, you get out what you put in.

I am not asking for "love all round" yeah we will have our differences but let's keep them sensible.

If you have a problem with someone be a man grow a set of bollocks and drop him/her a pm with your mobile number and talk it through, i hate people who hide behind their PC chucking insults about.

Start "contributing" regardless of what car you own stop all of this them and us talk as it is getting really tedious.........

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what is written above is the final word

any reply relating to "us and them" will be deleted

back on topic

has ANYONE phones thier HPC yet?

mook


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mooki, we've asked the audience and got a less than informative response. 

No one seems to want to phone a friend. The HPC's are your friends aren't they?

In which case can you take two wrong answers away please?

Its simple logic.

Or you could just buy a second GTR for spares...........

DaveG


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

:wavey: I have spoken to Westovers and forwarded the link to the thread.... they have expressed concern and have notified NISSAN UK and I am awaiting a response.... I think they want to sort this as much as we do. As soon as I have heard anything I will post accordingly but they did say it may take a couple of days...... I hope this helps


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually I joked with my HPC about buying a GTR and parting it out. 

Heading home shortly and i hope for the good of the internet that the invoice is there! 

Not sure what is more ridiculas the cost of repair or some peoples reaction!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Crispy Rice said:


> Actually I joked with my HPC about buying a GTR and parting it out.
> 
> Heading home shortly and i hope for the good of the internet that the invoice is there!
> 
> Not sure what is more ridiculas the cost of repair or some peoples reaction!


I 100% believe you, £650 for a tyre rings true:nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> Actually I joked with my HPC about buying a GTR and parting it out.
> 
> Heading home shortly and i hope for the good of the internet that the invoice is there!
> 
> Not sure what is more ridiculas the cost of repair or some peoples reaction!


Hi mate. 

Must say, there as been some pretty poor show in this forum over the last few days. I bet you're so glad you tried to help! I'm not sure I signed up for this. Sad.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

waltong said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Must say, there as been some pretty poor show in this forum over the last few days. I bet you're so glad you tried to help! I'm not sure I signed up for this. Sad.


tell me about it

hopefully we are back on track now
mook


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> Actually I joked with my HPC about buying a GTR and parting it out.
> 
> Heading home shortly and i hope for the good of the internet that the invoice is there!
> 
> Not sure what is more ridiculas the cost of repair or some peoples reaction!


Thanks for your Post :thumbsup: Can you advise us who your HPC is or have you already done so ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Crispy Rice said:


> I haven't received the invoice yet, but i do know that there was more to replace than just the items i listed in my OP, it wasn't meant to be an exhaustive list in the first instance (i wasn't expecting this witch hunt!).... other things they mentioned they had to replace were the GTR side badges and a some bar inside the bumper (can't remember the name) and doubtless other items. Also they mentioned getting a paint specialist to ensure the colour match.
> 
> I haven't seen the final invoice either i have only been told verbally but will pass it on to waltong and he can put all your minds at rest.
> 
> As for closing the thread, its not necessary, the problem as I see it is I had accident, i would prefer it if other R35 owners learnt from my mistake and there wasn't another incident like mine. Simplez....


They will string it out as long as humanly possible with your invoice :runaway:

Even replacing those 'other' items, the price still seems steep! And why the hell would they get in a paint specialist, when their own painters would do it. A car sprayer is a car sprayer NO matter what colour or car :chairshot

This gets worse by the day 



NotoriousREV said:


> Whilst £7500 is more reasonable than £11,000 there's still a lot of meat in that quote. For a start £2359.18 + £4000 = £6359.18 and secondly £4000 for paint and labour? Are you painting the entire car for that?



Like I said, a few posts later.... I heavily inflated some prices to air on the safe side!!


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Steve! said:


> Like I said, a few posts later.... I heavily inflated some prices to air on the safe side!!


Ah, sorry, I missed that.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

My HPC told me ages ago that one of their workers drove a bit to fast (I think quite a bit too fast) over a speed bump which set the actuators off. Cost was 4000 Euro, so give or take 3500 GBP. Guess this was their own cost and clients would pay a bit more. Indeed a lot of money but this is what's insurance is for. Maybe insurance prices will go up a bit, if you can't afford that you picked the wrong car. Can't believe the sh*t I'm reading here. There is no sides, we all love our cars and happy to see a decent input from all GTR owners or even non GTR owners. A decent imput, not the rubbish I have found here. Only thing which I can say on that is.



Sorry if somebody else has given same comment, after digging through this thread from page 19 to 15 I gave up on this rubbish!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Hopefully things will settle down and we'll eventually get some facts. As a former R34 owner who bumped their car I can tell you that the repairs weren't cheap. I also had a replacement gearbox under warranty that would have been £5k+.

The R35 is a fantastic achievement for the money and no amount of whinging will persuade me otherwise.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

besty said:


> Hopefully things will settle down
> 
> The R35 is a fantastic achievement for the money and no amount of whinging will persuade me otherwise.


Here Here,

Best bit of sense spoken in this thread so far.......:clap:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Rager54 said:


> :wavey: I have spoken to Westovers and forwarded the link to the thread.... they have expressed concern and have notified NISSAN UK and I am awaiting a response.... I think they want to sort this as much as we do. As soon as I have heard anything I will post accordingly but they did say it may take a couple of days...... I hope this helps


Gerrard is a top chap and i'm sure will push the right buttons. I think i've seen your GTR at the gym btw


----------



## Neil McRae (Nov 18, 2009)

I think there is a lot of over reaction, and unfortunately I'm here because of this being posted on another forum. I test drove the GT-R and its a superb bit of kit and nobody can deny that.

I wonder what the reaction to this would have been if the bumper had been more damaged or ripped right off? What point of damage must occur before it becomes acceptable?

I had a muppet drive into the rear quarter of my car a few years ago, £4000 worth of damage and when you looked at it, you'd have the same reaction as what this thread has generated. 

If the dealer is able to give a quote at all then he will have a full breakdown there should be no, and I can't imagine why a dealer would not release such information, delays to getting hold of the quote. The guy who hit me was not insured but luckily for me agreed to pay the £4000 (long story invoilving a lawyer, a mosque and a driving instructor (no I'm not joking)); and I had the full itemised quote from the dealer in less than 4 hours. (This was a BMW dealer who are not noted for being effcient!). I can't help thinking that this dealer is having a bit of a laugh on this one though.

Cheers and good luck in getting it sorted out,
Neil.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok who wants to see the invoice ?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> Ok who wants to see the invoice ?


Hi mate. Me! I'm sure Guy will want a copy too.


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

:clap: Come on then Crispy??? Suspense is killing me!!


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes please get it posted so we can cut out the mid post drivel


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, and one for the moronic individuals that so let themselves down this week.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> Ok who wants to see the invoice ?


Pleased that you have it and I have sent a pm with my thoughts.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

The invoice arrived today and i don't have a scanner so i had to take some photos with my digital camera. Todays issue of autocar should persude the conspiracy theorists that it was taken today!





















Here are the highlights

Total inc VAT £11723.81 

Labour £3323.50 
Paint £465.00
B5344JF30a Actuator Assy £1231.00
B5345JF30a Actuator Assy £1425.00
GNP102 Plates £429.45
Fnt Bumber £1510.00
Energy absorber £179.34
Hing hood assemby £188.00
Finisher Front £226.22
Duct fender £55.03
Duct fender £55.03
Seal Hood frt £71.53
Pedestrain ECU £1350.00
Recovery + Transportation £130.00

and some other odds and sods like a deodorizer??? at 35 quid!


Let the mass hysteria begin (again) 


Or just don't have a needless accident over the winter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Have I missed something (been out today), has it been posted?

Guy


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> Have I missed something (been out today), has it been posted?
> 
> Guy


No nothing to see here...move along


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

bobd said:


> Yes please get it posted so we can cut out the mid post drivel


That was the highlight of my week*


*i don't get out much! It's too wet for Dunlops


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you very much Crispy..... you have done us all a great service in bringing this to our attention...... just what the forum is for :thumbsup: Does anyone want to buy my R35????? Only joking fellas I love it more every day.... best car on the planet :runaway:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rager54 said:


> Thank you very much Crispy..... you have done us all a great service in bringing this to our attention...... just what the forum is for :thumbsup: Does anyone want to buy my R35????? Only joking fellas I love it more every day.... best car on the planet :runaway:


Swap you my 335D for it...has more torques 

But +1 on the serious sentiment. 

Now what do we do?
:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking forward to Nissan UK official comments on this.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I've worked out what's happened

someone at your dealership has got confused and pressed the 'Skyline tax' button

that's adds about 70% to any bill!



mook


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

OK, see it now!

Steve posted UK parts prices from an HPC a couple of pages back as:

HOOD ACTUATORS
B5344-JF30A £685.07
B5345-JF30A £414.12

This invoice shows them as:

£1231, £1425

This looks like a clear £1.5k profit added by the repairer!

However, if we adjust for this, a circa £10k bill for a lot of frontal work, bumper, some electronics and the rams and a big frontal re-spray is about what the bill would be for a 911 for similar work. I've seen 911s that looked like they needed a couple of grand that had final repair bills of £15-25k. They are still perfectly insurable so people need to stop getting so worried about the insurance bills.

TBH I think the biggest issue here is that to a large degree the expense of parts, consumables and service for the GTR are not out of line with the cars it competes against (911, R8, Gallardo, F430 etc), but come as a big shock to those people who have not experienced these prices before in those type of cars. The fact is that this car is cheap at £60k, a fact known by many, but the parts and consumables are in line with a £100k car, which is probably where it should be priced, but could not be with a Nissan badge on it.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Some of those parts prices are over double the ones previously quoted.

Almost £4k for labour and paint too ...

Philip


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

question is.................. has it put you off gtr ownership?????


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Philip said:


> Some of those parts prices are over double the ones previously quoted.
> 
> Almost £4k for labour and paint too ...
> 
> Philip


Some are high, as I've posted.

£4k for labour is only 30 hours at a lot of dealers rates. 30 hours to strip the complete front and re-fit some complicated gizmos and ecu and do a full frontal re-spray doesn't sound excessive to me.

I cannot see the labour rate on the actual invoice though.

The GTR is an expensive main-dealer supercar and people need to get their head around the pricing being on that basis, not what their mate can do it for in a back-street lock-up.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Guy said:


> The GTR is an expensive main-dealer supercar and people need to get their head around the pricing being on that basis, not what their mate can do it for in a back-street lock-up.



I agree entirely, hence this thread.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Crispy Rice said:


> I agree entirely, hence this thread.


And a big thanks to you for posting the invoice. :clap:

I won't be raising it with Nissan UK, since if it is priced up with Nissan HPC Parts prices (i.e. we ignore the profiteering in this bill), then the bill does not look inconsistent with the amount of work undertaken or parts replaced. 

Clearly there was more damage than was obvious (which occurs in a lot of accidents) and it has some complex and expensive technology that required replacing.


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have to say Guys post is spot on....... I think we all underestimate the technology that has gone into this car and the basic purchase price does not reflect this.... this is an out and out supercar and if the exact same package was made by other leading manufacturers it would cost £150k. Having said all that I still think some of the parts prices are far too expensive and I hope Nissan addresses this. I am sure 4 dust caps for my Ferrari would never have cost anywhere near £60


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy/Crispy

Who should be asked about the parts price discrepency?

Surely NUK should be aware of such "sharp" practice by the HPC?

D


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I know what you are saying Guy,

But a NISSAN dealer at £130/hour ??

And just because a car has supercar performance doesnt make it a supercar - its still a Nissan, a fast one, but its rediculous to say that they have sold it cheap but actually all the parts are Porsche spec so thats the prices they should be. Its sold as a Nissan, through the Nissan dealers, with Nissan bits and hence should be a bit more realistically priced. You know better than most that Porsche and Ferrari tax is there to bolster the fact they have a much lower number of customers who dont mind about such large bills to help pay for their glamourous product and showrooms.

Nissan isnt, even if it is a GTR its still a Nissan and £1500 for a front bumper is a bit pricey in my opinion. That coupled with the fact that basically this dealer has had an insurance repair in and gone to town with it is whats resulted in this bill - they've even replaced the bonnet seal ffs !!!

I think this bill should have come to no more than 7k, which is still very pricey for such a simple accident but if its a side effect of these safety features then so be it, but over 11.5k is just plain crazy !!

I wonder how much a "proper" accident will be - add in a couple of wings, Xenon lights, a crumple zone and a corners worth of arms and suspension and I think you would be looking at 20-25k which is almost half the price of the car !!!

That is mental imho !!

J.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Are we sure there is a discrepency ? Can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Guy said:


> The GTR is an expensive main-dealer supercar and people need to get their head around the pricing being on that basis, not what their mate can do it for in a back-street lock-up.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how you can deactivate the pedestrian protection system? If anyone gets in my way its their fault not mine :flame:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Guy/Crispy
> 
> Who should be asked about the parts price discrepency?
> 
> ...


If Crispy has paid this bill personally at an HPC, then I suggest it is he who should check the pricing by asking other HPCs to confirm the major parts prices.

If an insurer has paid the bill, thats their problem.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rager54 said:


> Does anyone know how you can deactivate the pedestrian protection system? If anyone gets in my way its their fault not mine :flame:


Your insurer won't agree when the personal damages claim arrives - that would bankrupt most people if liable.

D


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Guy said:


> £4k for labour is only 30 hours at a lot of dealers rates.


In my experience, paint and body shops don't charge anything like dealer labour rates.

Philip


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Your insurer won't agree when the personal damages claim arrives - that would bankrupt most people if liable.
> 
> D


Didn't think of that.... thank you


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

bladerider said:


> I know what you are saying Guy,
> 
> But a NISSAN dealer at £130/hour ??
> 
> ...


I haven't said it was £130 p/h, we don't know, just making the point that the labour doesn't seem excessive if there was a lot of work.

As to the rest of your post, thats your opinion and you are fully entitled to it.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> I won't be raising it with Nissan UK, since if it is priced up with Nissan HPC Parts prices (i.e. we ignore the profiteering in this bill), then the bill does not look inconsistent with the amount of work undertaken or parts replaced.


That may be your opinion which may be right or may be wrong, but if the forum don't get the facts we will never know...IMO 136,000 views should be taken into consideration here.

Paul


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Guy said:


> And a big thanks to you for posting the invoice. :clap:
> 
> I won't be raising it with Nissan UK, since if it is priced up with Nissan HPC Parts prices (i.e. we ignore the profiteering in this bill), then the bill does not look inconsistent with the amount of work undertaken or parts replaced.
> 
> Clearly there was more damage than was obvious (which occurs in a lot of accidents) and it has some complex and expensive technology that required replacing.


Guy.

The repairer wont inflate parts prices! The prices on the invoice will be the retail price from Nissan. The labour figure is their profit.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it would prudent for someone to ask their hpc for a copy Quote based upon the details on this invoice to see how it compared. 

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Trouble is there Mook, I'm sure they -HPCs- all read this forum and Nissan definitely do. I doubt they're going to publicly play each other off.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Thankyou for posting up the invoice, "Crispy Rice" .

You did mention there appears to be discrepancies in component pricing.

If you resolve this - be interested to know. However, I'm sure this is really not any of my business.

Good Luck & Thanks

NB: Moleman has hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm off to brief the wife :nervous:


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris, does that now mean the car is a cat D? :runaway:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got a friend who runs a Nissan approved bodyshop, I'll have a chat

mook


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

dave100 said:


> Chris, does that now mean the car is a cat D? :runaway:




lol yes.. want to buy it? .... 11k


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Guy said:


> And a big thanks to you for posting the invoice. :clap:
> 
> I won't be raising it with Nissan UK, since if it is priced up with Nissan HPC Parts prices (i.e. we ignore the profiteering in this bill), then the bill does not look inconsistent with the amount of work undertaken or parts replaced.
> 
> Clearly there was more damage than was obvious (which occurs in a lot of accidents) and it has some complex and expensive technology that required replacing.


I completely disagree with you on this. I used to work for Nationwide Accident Repair Services, and I can tell you, that Insurance companies do not pay over a £100 an hour for Labour. I doubt if a Nissan dealer would get away with more than £35 and hour, making the labour more like 100 hours! Similarly Insurance companies expect to be charged at discounted prices for parts, reflecting the fact that they are purchased for trade prices. This makes them less than retail not nearly double!

I am shocked that you think that this does not warrant an approach to Nissan. If this is not of interest than what would be?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

srandall said:


> I completely disagree with you on this. I used to work for Nationwide Accident Repair Services, and I can tell you, that Insurance companies do not pay over a £100 an hour for Labour. I doubt if a Nissan dealer would get away with more than £35 and hour, making the labour more like 100 hours! Similarly Insurance companies expect to be charged at discounted prices for parts, reflecting the fact that they are purchased for trade prices. This makes them less than retail not nearly double!
> 
> I am shocked that you think that this does not warrant an approach to Nissan. If this is not of interest than what would be?


..hmmm - inclined to agree with this viewpoint.

Guy - can you have another think about your opinion on this?

D


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

waltong said:


> Guy.
> 
> The repairer wont inflate parts prices! The prices on the invoice will be the retail price from Nissan. The labour figure is their profit.


Well Steve posted the Nissan prices on here a few pages back and they were much cheaper than this, so there is a discrepency.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> ..hmmm - inclined to agree with this viewpoint.
> 
> Guy - can you have another think about your opinion on this?
> 
> D


What exactly do you think I should ask Nissan?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy said:


> What exactly do you think I should ask Nissan?


To review and confirm the parts prices and the labour rate and hours charged are in accordance with the technical guidance and NUK guidelines.

Furthermore, what are the parts prices in £ equivalent in Japan and Europe for comparison purposes.

I am sure others can raise other points.

D


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

srandall said:


> I completely disagree with you on this. I used to work for Nationwide Accident Repair Services, and I can tell you, that Insurance companies do not pay over a £100 an hour for Labour. I doubt if a Nissan dealer would get away with more than £35 and hour, making the labour more like 100 hours! Similarly Insurance companies expect to be charged at discounted prices for parts, reflecting the fact that they are purchased for trade prices. This makes them less than retail not nearly double!
> 
> I am shocked that you think that this does not warrant an approach to Nissan. If this is not of interest than what would be?


Labour rates! Firstly an "hour" isn't 60 mins in repair terms. Labour times are agreed between Insurer, ABI and then repairer. To remove, respray and refit a bonnet...that will be XX hours labour. The garages know what is deemed acceptable and charge what they can get away with. Secondly, how many HPC's repair cars? Mine can't do anything! Not MOT's, bodywork... just selling & servicing. So how does an HPC select a repairer? I'm sure you don't need me to tell you! Having said that, its been going on for years and its not restricted to Nissan. 

The real issue is parts prices are not in line with the cost of the car. £1000 quid for a windscreen. I don't know but is that the same for a Qashqai? £1500 for a bumper, add removal, respray and refit and you're in the £2500 bracket. Keep your distance chaps!


----------



## Boomin (Nov 18, 2009)

A qoute from 300zx.co.uk forum


"The Laguna has N.I plates on it. If that's the case then the dealer will be Charles Hurst Nissan. They're the only dealer in N.Ireland that sells the GTR."


Or am I just spreading a vicious rumour.... IF it is the case... imagine they have a captive audience & that can charge what they like...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Boomin said:


> A qoute from 300zx forum
> 
> 
> "The Laguna has N.I plates on it. If that's the case then the dealer will be Charles Hurst Nissan. They're the only dealer in N.Ireland that sells the GTR."
> ...


Good spot! I'll ask Crispy.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Reading Crispy's first post from when he bought the car, yes the dealer is Hurst in Belfast.

We still need to get a proper scan of the bill, before any further questions can be properly asked.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

£35 an hour for main dealer? I'd be shocked if it wad less than double that!

mook


----------



## Boomin (Nov 18, 2009)

Boomin said:


> A qoute from 300zx.co.uk forum
> 
> 
> "The Laguna has N.I plates on it. If that's the case then the dealer will be Charles Hurst Nissan. They're the only dealer in N.Ireland that sells the GTR."
> ...



This thread has made it onto just about every car forum of any substance. It's not the most encouraging reading. But having said that... I've heard far worse stories about other exotics.

It's all par the course. Can't take your money with you, it's all got to go somewhere at some point. Sounds like you guys are really enjoying your rides and, although trying to negotiate a better deal, loving the ownership you have - aren't about to trade it for something else.

Car depreciation, Perception in the marketplace of your marque, best deals on services, etc. etc. etc. are topics of discussion on all car forums...

The internet revolution just chose this as a 'hot topic' for a week, eh.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Mook said:


> £35 an hour for main dealer? I'd be shocked if it wad less than double that!
> 
> mook


Be shocked then. I can assure you that bodyshop rates are considerably lower than workshop rates. I am sure others on this forum will confirm this.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mook said:


> £35 an hour for main dealer? I'd be shocked if it wad less than double that!
> 
> mook


Higher, higher! Hursts are also repairers for Aston Martin and Bentley.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Boomin said:


> this fact could negatively impact a few peoples dreams of eventual GTR ownership.


Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?

If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.


----------



## Boomin (Nov 18, 2009)

Guy said:


> Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?
> 
> If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.


Hi Guy..

Just talking running costs in general. What is insurance on a GTR anyway? 

running costs, sadly, had a big impact on my decision to go with a Honda  
having said that, I would like to step up to something very meaty and am starting to look past such trivial matters as "how overdrawn I might be on particular months"


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?
> 
> If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.


To me, some of the bits on the car seem excessively priced.

Another example is the splitter. It's a part of the car that will easily get damaged. (whoops :chairshot) But look at its cost to replace. Even if does have the performance is that of a supercar, it is still a Nissan subject to GTR-Tax (imo). It's not a complex part. It's a part i'd like to replace but i'm not claiming on my insurance for it.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Boomin said:


> What is insurance on a GTR anyway? With a new license I paid close to £3K in my first year, and down to £800 in my 3rd in a late model NSX.


I pay £550 for a 57 335D and £800 for the GT-R


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dave100 View Post
> Chris, does that now mean the car is a cat D?
> 
> ...


Er yes! I'll swing past tmrw :smokin:

seriously though that is a complete ballache to have a cat D for such a low speed nudge!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Cat D means it has been written off. It obviously hasn't as the insurance fixed it.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Guy said:


> Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?
> 
> If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.



Guy, I agree with you wholeheartedly but rather than waiting for the insurance premiums potentially rising dramatically in the future and therefore reducing the vehicle's appeal, is it not worth a conversation with Nissan to clarify why their pricing appears to be a "little" on the high side?

Maybe coming from other Marque's many of us were blissfully unaware of the cost of a minor front end shunt, maybe it is within the general ball park but to the untrained eye it does seem excessive.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

I have kept schtum on this until now.

This thread has lumbered on with some fair points, tirades, accusations and in some cases bullying. What is clear throughout the majority are fair-minded and considerate but what i am amazed at is nobody has made the following point:

When one has an accident the insurance company ask for, normally, two quotes before they approve the repair. These, or in this case this, quote is always at "retail". The insurance company will negotiate parts and labour costs and in many cases insist that their "own" garages are used for repair and in most cases the insured has to accept this unless they have paid for "premium" insurance. The insured will rarely see what has actually been paid as it is settled direct. This is just the same when you are burgled and had your telly stolen, you think its worth £500 and happy to pay insurance to that value but the insurance company use their "buying power" to reduce the cost of replacement to say £250, and of course pay no VAT. This means that if they charge £100 to insure said telly in 5 households, 2 claim, the have recieved £500 in premium and pay £500 in claims so there payout to income threshold is 40%. Anything less is profit (ignoring operating costs). The insurance companies are happy for you to see such "huge" bills so they can maintain a high premium which in turn means they have a better threshold.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I've spoken to Nissan UK this morning.

They are aware of this issue and are investigating. They have promised to issue a formal response, that will be posted on here when available. 

Guy


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Guy,

Really appreciated, i am sure everyone is looking forward to their response.

Regards

Scott


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Thanks Guy,
> 
> Really appreciated, i am sure everyone is looking forward to their response.
> 
> ...


+1 ,


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?
> 
> If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.


According to one guy on Scoobynet who does work in the car insurance industry, premiums have already started to rise sharply (not due to this incident in isolation, obviously).

Admiral in particular have taken a big hit apparently. Would be interested to know if anyone has recently started insurance with Admiral and found their premium was higher than they expected. 
FYI, I paid £640, age 44 garaged in Surrey, full no-claims etc.
(It was then dropped considerably when I changed to multi-car, but that's another story.)


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Where have the people who called Crispy a liar gone?


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

JKRice said:


> I have kept schtum on this until now.
> 
> 
> This is just the same when you are burgled and had your telly stolen, you think its worth £500 and happy to pay insurance to that value but the insurance company use their "buying power" to reduce the cost of replacement to say £250, and of course pay no VAT. This means that if they charge £100 to insure said telly in 5 households, 2 claim, the have recieved £500 in premium and pay £500 in claims so there payout to income threshold is 40%. Anything less is profit (ignoring operating costs). The insurance companies are happy for you to see such "huge" bills so they can maintain a high premium which in turn means they have a better threshold.


You're right up to a point, but having had quite a large burglary (£10,000+) of hi-fi and photo equipment etc. I can tell you that most insurers will, if you insist on it, give you a cash settlement so that you can buy your own replacements.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark B said:


> Where have the people who called Crispy a liar gone?



Hopefully to another Forum!


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Admiral in particular have taken a big hit apparently. Would be interested to know if anyone has recently started insurance with Admiral and found their premium was higher than they expected.
> FYI, I paid £640, age 44 garaged in Surrey, full no-claims etc.
> (It was then dropped considerably when I changed to multi-car, but that's another story.)


Mine is with Admiral £740, aged 45, garaged in Devon, full no claims. Had the car and the insurance about a month, it did go up, I had a quote with Privilege sub 600quid that 'disappeared' off their system.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SmeeAgain said:


> Mine is with Admiral £740, aged 45, garaged in Devon, full no claims. Had the car and the insurance about a month, it did go up, I had a quote with Privilege sub 600quid that 'disappeared' off their system.


Interesting. This should probably go into the insurance thread, but I think we should all expect big rises next year, having been very pleasantly surprised this year...


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

> Cat D means it has been written off. It obviously hasn't as the insurance fixed it.


Didn't realise that Chris. No offence intended.

PM sent


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Interesting. This should probably go into the insurance thread, but I think we should all expect big rises next year, having been very pleasantly surprised this year...


Never mind next year David, i experienced it last month at my renewal date (Was part way through a year when i took delivery of my GTR)

My new quote was crazy circa 1.3k plus versus £758 the year before (Projected amount on additional above my old car)

Had a good long chat with my broker who we do a huge amount of business through and they were honest in that they were loading GTR premiums already due to several high value claims.

Phoned several other insurers and they told me exactly the same, it was actually a common topic of conversation.

Keith Michaels
Adrian Flux

To name but a few.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

The price for the repairs seems on the high side, however when I had an accident with my R34 over two years ago & the repairs for that then were over £5 k + vat. Similar parts required, but without the fireworks:runaway:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/81805-great-start-holiday.html

My insurance for the R35 with the (no fault) accident declared is £738 very similar to the price for my modified R34. So I don't think we will have to much to worry about as regards future premiums.

Dave.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> The price for the repairs seems on the high side, however when I had an accident with my R34 over two years ago & the repairs for that then were over £5 k + vat. Similar parts required, but without the fireworks:runaway:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/81805-great-start-holiday.html
> 
> ...


Er, see Scott's reply Dave! 
I'm glad I switched to Multi-Car mid-policy year back in August, so I'm sorted until next August...


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

It cost me £1,100 to insure the car in june, at 48 yrs full no claims bonus 1 no fault claim 3 yrs ago,im not sure how much higher i would go for a car i only do 5,000 mles a year in.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine is with Admiral commencing 1 November - 45. 9 yrs NCB protected, North London/Herts border, no points or claims, in driveway and no tracker required:

£551

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cool David, thats what you get for being an old fart ! LOL

Did ask you how you liked the R35 earlier but you choose to ignore me LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Mine is with Admiral commencing 1 November - 45. 9 yrs NCB protected, North London/Herts border, no points or claims, in driveway and no tracker required:
> 
> £551
> 
> D


That's out of step with Scotty B's experience, but reassuring.

Steve, (as usual) WTF are you talking about? :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David (as usual) there is more than one David !! Mr Sumo69


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> David (as usual) there is more than one David !! Mr Sumo69


Steve

We're everywhere!!

David


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL and I thought that Steve's were !!!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL and I thought that Steve's were !!!


We are!!.


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

More Steves than Davids


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Your getting the right end of the stick if you read and take in all of 'srandall' posts.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> That's out of step with Scotty B's experience, but reassuring.
> 
> Steve, (as usual) WTF are you talking about? :chuckle:





Steve said:


> David (as usual) there is more than one David !! Mr Sumo69


PMSL - its like a comedy double act - really made me laugh. LOL.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, mine too - £730 from Privilege disappeared from their system - am 38, paying £900 with Privilege


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hazardous said:


> PMSL - its like a comedy double act - really made me laugh. LOL.


Hehe, I've had the privilege of knowing Steve for a very, very long time and know he mainly posts complete guff...


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch!! if i am unfortunate enough to get run over i hope it's a gtr. at the speed limit mind you or i don't think that safty system would help lol


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I would hope the driver would have started braking to below the speed limit before they ran me over. As the car has bluetooth they can't use the old chestnut excuse that they were busy on the phone at the time and hopefully the uncomfortable ride will wake them up in time to see me and step on the middle pedal


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

middle pedal? sorry i mean left pedal


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

axolotl said:


> middle pedal? sorry i mean left pedal


...and how long have you had the car? :chairshot:chairshot

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> PMSL - its like a comedy double act - really made me laugh. LOL.


Nice to get a starring role!

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> David (as usual) there is more than one David !! Mr Sumo69


Yes I am that man! 

880 miles now - current tank 15mpg!!

D


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Guy said:


> Why? Do you plan on paying for a frontal accident yourself?
> 
> If not people should stop talking up a problem and worry only if they start getting quoted massive insurance premiums for their cars, which they are not right now.


Um, if the damage was as minor as it appears happened here then yes of course i'd pay for it myself...

Upto several hundred, it is way cheaper to get it fixed than to make a claim and have increased premiums on 3 policies for the next 5 years.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

BT52 said:


> Um, if the damage was as minor as it appears happened here then yes of course i'd pay for it myself...
> 
> Upto several hundred, it is way cheaper to get it fixed than to make a claim and have increased premiums on 3 policies for the next 5 years.


Gosh have you got three cars. Flash git!.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Yes I am that man!
> 
> 880 miles now - current tank 15mpg!!
> 
> D


Don't worry Sumo, the mpg improves after optimisation service!

























.................and if you believe that you'll believe anything!!!!! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

As for insurance costs, £600, 33 years old, any driver over 30. Although that is on company policy.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> As for insurance costs, £600, 33 years old, any driver over 30. Although that is on company policy.


TB - who is doing your company policy? 

Is it a trade policy?

Ta


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

getitng off track a bit here guys

perhaps start a new thread in the insurance section?

mook


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

We need to know why those prices on the invoice were nearly double the 'real' prices...


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been in London today with the GTR. Every time I parked it, I made the wife get out and guide me into the space, so that I wouldn't risk a low speed bump that might make my bonnet explode!

On leaving a multi-storey car park at a very low speed, I scraped the bottom of the front spoiler on the camber of the road. The really is very little clearance under it. I have a feeling a lot of people will be replacing this part on a regular basis.

I am still waiting on why this repair came out at such a silly price.


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

All the prices on the invoice shown were skyjacked as we know.The parts were over priced someone else has said that insurance companys only pay so much an hour, the whole thing sounds a bit odd.I cant believe that this is the real cost of that repair.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Guy has been in communication with Nissan GB so hopefully they can shed some light on the parts prices. No doubt any response will have to be checked with Nissan JP so it will take a few more days at the least.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

GOLDMINE said:


> .I cant believe that this is the real cost of that repair.





Well it wont be the real cost at all ,just the price presented to the customer /insurance company


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

The real cost is what someons ends up paying! Unless you are prepared to do the work yourself. Even then the parts prices will be the same. I read on here that Nissan wanted £60 for 4 valve caps!


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

waltong said:


> The real cost is what someons ends up paying! Unless you are prepared to do the work yourself. Even then the parts prices will be the same. I read on here that Nissan wanted £60 for 4 valve caps!


Correct had one of mine pinched so now ive got the ultra expensive micra ones on as £13.00 each plus vat is a piss take.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

bobd said:


> Correct had one of mine pinched so now ive got the ultra expensive micra ones on as £13.00 each plus vat is a piss take.


This is what really p*sses me off! I totally understand that car development costs a fortune and that in every part you have to consider not just the metal (or plastic) but the cost and time the manufacturer has invested in making any piece. But a bloody valve cap!? The bits that are likely to fall off or need replacing and haven't been tested in a vacuum in space should be priced accordingly! A valve cap costs 5p to make and I suspect the GTR ones are not titanium!


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys

Ebay............simples


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Spare Key Locking Tool | Car Valves & Accessories | Demon Tweeks Motorsport, Motorcycle, Car Modifying, Parts and Accessories,Sparco, Arai

Slightly off subject but mentioned.

Valve Caps with locking tool and No Where Near £60.00 :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## Charlie911Turbo (Nov 20, 2009)

bladerider said:


> I know what you are saying Guy,
> 
> 
> I wonder how much a "proper" accident will be - add in a couple of wings, Xenon lights, a crumple zone and a corners worth of arms and suspension and I think you would be looking at 20-25k which is almost half the price of the car !!!
> ...


Sorry for coming into this discussion quite late and forgive me for not having the time to read all the hundreds of posts, however I think bladerider has hit the nail on the head? The main concern for me is how a 'minor' bump has gone on to cost as much? My 911 Turbo was hit by a fail to stop driver putting a hole in the front bumper along with cracks. It was stripped, filled, painted and replaced for £240???

Indeed, what would a 'proper' accident cost?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Charlie911Turbo said:


> Sorry for coming into this discussion quite late and forgive me for not having the time to read all the hundreds of posts, however I think bladerider has hit the nail on the head? The main concern for me is how a 'minor' bump has gone on to cost as much? My 911 Turbo was hit by a fail to stop driver putting a hole in the front bumper along with cracks. It was stripped, filled, painted and replaced for £240???
> 
> Indeed, what would a 'proper' accident cost?


LMAO 
:flame:

I got quoted £200 by an indy garage to respray my old S3 bumper 5 years ago. I doubt very much Porsche would be charging £240 :chairshot


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Filling a bumper? Not on a new car they wont! So any minor knock will be a new bumper plus respray. That'll be £2000+ minimum!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

misters3 said:


> LMAO
> :flame:
> 
> I got quoted £200 by an indy garage to respray my old S3 bumper 5 years ago. I doubt very much Porsche would be charging £240 :chairshot


yes, but to be fair to Charlie, I don't think he said his car was repaired by porsche


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Charlie911Turbo said:


> Sorry for coming into this discussion quite late and forgive me for not having the time to read all the hundreds of posts, however I think bladerider has hit the nail on the head? The main concern for me is how a 'minor' bump has gone on to cost as much? My 911 Turbo was hit by a fail to stop driver putting a hole in the front bumper along with cracks. It was stripped, filled, painted and replaced for £240???
> 
> Indeed, what would a 'proper' accident cost?


I want to see your invoice


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

waltong said:


> This is what really p*sses me off! I totally understand that car development costs a fortune and that in every part you have to consider not just the metal (or plastic) but the cost and time the manufacturer has invested in making any piece. But a bloody valve cap!? The bits that are likely to fall off or need replacing and haven't been tested in a vacuum in space should be priced accordingly! A valve cap costs 5p to make and I suspect the GTR ones are not titanium!


THEY ARE PLASTIC AND £60.00 WORTH SO IVE NOW ORDERED A SET OF LOCKABLE GTR ONES FOR THE PRINCELY SUM OF £5.00. COME ON NISSAN STOP TAKING THE PROVERBIAL.

Apart from the above and a bloody stone chip I am loving the car.

Nissan just need to address the following in no particular order:-
pathetic customer service dept
Winter tyres and tyre prices in general
Cost of parts
Poor paint finish to some cars
when thats done then the package is complete imho


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

I would doubt Nissan have any control over the prices of tyres?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I was very disappointed when my car arrived that it didn't come with Natalie Portman sitting in the passenger seat. Come on nissan get your act together!


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

axolotl said:


> I was very disappointed when my car arrived that it didn't come with Natalie Portman sitting in the passenger seat. Come on nissan get your act together!


mine did lol:thumbsup:


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes but you can't do too much with a card board cut out ! Can ya ? lol


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

funny you should say that. i once had a clio as a courtesy car from BMW. I had a cut out of "Nicole" from the clio ad in the passenger seat. At least I had something to look at when I was stuck in traffic. Sorry, I think I abandoned the subject of the thread somewhere...whatever it was


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Closest Ive come is Jo Guest !!

Doing donuts round her joking about her bum for a video or something at Santa Pod years ago !!

  

Nice bum though !!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Closest Ive come is Jo Guest !!
> 
> Doing donuts round her joking about her bum for a video or something at Santa Pod years ago !!
> 
> ...


Not any more.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

clint thrust said:


> Not any more.


Shame  

J.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

image deleted NSFW

What does that mean?.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Closest Ive come is Jo Guest !!
> 
> Doing donuts round her joking about her bum for a video or something at Santa Pod years ago !!
> 
> ...


fury glove of love bladey


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

HAhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

You funny twat !!!

   

I only said that at the weekend to a someone about a very manky looking glove in the tyre changing area at norfolk Arena on saturday and the person just looked at me like I was a social leper !!!

My XBOX account has died so i must make a new one so we can resume banter !!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

LOL im sure you haven't had the chance to get a kid kicked off his own amercian console in ages. PMSL

BTW how do you sell crack on a XBOX at 4am in the morning ?

Thread Hijack over. Bladey, catch up soon bud. PM


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hahaha !!

World Class spammage there Darklord !!

Im almost tempted to ring you up for a fictional Swansea to Heathrow for 17 people windup as you obviously like a joke !!

  

twat.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mods. Get this deleted!! No one who owns a cab company should be asking this sort of question so I can only assume its an attempt at a free ad!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

UPDATE:

Due to this thread and members of the club Nissan have taken an interest in this.

They gave a me a very nice courtesy call yesterday to tell me that there had been a "miscommication" between the dealer and the insurance company and that it was being rectified. 

They also offered to send me a GTR jacket, which i accepted and which i think was a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Crispy Rice said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Due to this thread and members of the club Nissan have taken an interest in this.
> 
> ...


SEE, I SAID ALL ALONG THAT IT WAS BS!.

Miscommication indeed!, it's been comical alright!.

I hope the 100 and odd thousand people who read this are going to be informed to rectify the image damage that has been done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as soon as the details of said mis-communication are known, i'll print them on page one

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Ends up being 9 grand insted of 11 and the dealer thinks we will all shut up! Maybe they want to give us all a GTR jacket!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

waltong said:


> Ends up being 9 grand insted of 11 and the dealer thinks we will all shut up! Maybe they want to give us all a GTR jacket!


Would you wear it?.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

True!! Maybe i'll take a free service or some tranny oil! Sounds like someone has been rumbled to me!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

waltong said:


> Mods. Get this deleted!! No one who owns a cab company should be asking this sort of question so I can only assume its an attempt at a free ad!


Looks like the mods did delete the original spam post but you've given him another copy of his free ad in your quote... :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll take a XXXL !!

Cheers,

J


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Done! Cheers!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

waltong said:


> Done! Cheers!


Always stuns me when spammers think they've come up with a 'new' idea how to get a free advert :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

waltong said:


> Ends up being 9 grand insted of 11 and the dealer thinks we will all shut up! Maybe they want to give us all a GTR jacket!


More like £12k and now £10k:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

This issue has been raised with Nissan UK and following their investigations they have asked me to post the following statement:


*Issue of a high repair bill for a low speed front impact on a GT-R*

"As a company we cannot comment in any detail on an individual customer case. This is a private matter and we are currently in contact with the customer, his insurance company and the dealer to help resolve this particular situation.

What we can confirm is that Nissan has a policy of continuous improvement, and as such is constantly reviewing parts prices, suppliers, and customers’ feedback. In this instance, thanks to the comments received, we have discovered a computing error regarding the price of the actuators and this has now been rectified. 

Nissan apologises for any inconvenience this may have caused and if there should be any customers who have purchased such components at the incorrect price they will be fully reimbursed with the difference. However, based on the level of product demand we believe this was the first time such an instance has occurred.

The GT-R has been designed to meet the latest legal and safety standards for all new cars. This innovative pop up bonnet system is required as there is insufficient clearance between the bonnet and the top of the engine to comply with the European directive 70/156/ EEC as amended by 2003/ 102/ EC for pedestrian safety.

For your information the bonnet system only operates if the bumper is hit in a certain way and under a series of strict parameters. Not every time you bump the bumper, or if the vehicle is stationary."


This information will also be posted into the first post of this thread, so anyone reading it will see it.

I think we should recognise and appreciate how Nissan have fully investigated this now, stated the position and reasons for both errors in pricing and also the existence for these pieces.

They have also (as has been posted by the owner), spoken to the owner personally about this and provided a nice gesture in the form of a jacket. As far as Nissan and I are concerned this is the end of the issue.

Guy


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, I bought one of those GTR jackets at the Goodwood Festival of Speed from the Nissan stand .........................................£50-00 !!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hmmm, I bought one of those GTR jackets at the Goodwood Festival of Speed from the Nissan stand .........................................£50-00 !!!!


 There's one born every minute :chuckle: ps: I do love that R33 of yours :thumbsup:


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

So the £4000 of labour and paint still stands, as does a new ECU at £1,000 just because it has been triggered once. I am far from satisfied with the outcome of this. I am amased that anyone can consider this issue "resolved". The revised price of this repair will still send insurance premiums rocketing. I think all of the people on other forums linked to this post, will think we are all easily satisfied mugs, if we are now happy with this outcome.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

They are giving him a jacket...how generous!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> They are giving him a jacket...how generous!!


Well to be fair, that is generous! Crispy Rice has not been inconvenienced any more than his usual insurance excess because of this incident.

But the GT-R community as a whole are going to be/have already faced large insurance premium increases because of the overall high cost of repair for the car. 

Remember when Rama reversed his into a post? That cost a lot more than expected too.

My windscreen needed replacing due to a large crack and the guy from Autoglass put a small crack in the windscreen trim piece when replacing it. 
Cost of the new screen: £1800, cost of the new trim piece: £1000! Our insurance renewals next time round: priceless...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

£1800! For a windscreen! Beyond silly. Replaced my RS4 at an Audi dealer £345....and I thought that was a piss take!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bladerider said:


> I'll take a XXXL !!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J


Me too! :clap:

D


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Couples of retorts to comments above:

The labour was obviously agreed by the insurer and they are usually pretty strict, so if they accepted it it's clear there was a lot of work to do.

Regarding parts prices, it is well known that this is a £100k car that was priced at half that. It is also pretty much unique car in that few parts of this car are shared with another, unlike Porsche who have far larger production volumes and can share parts with Boxster and Cayman etc. It is also a very low volume car, selling much less than 911s etc. Given this the parts were always going to be expensive.


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Still doesn't explain how I could get the correct prices at half the cost....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> Couples of retorts to comments above:
> 
> The labour was obviously agreed by the insurer and they are usually pretty strict, so if they accepted it it's clear there was a lot of work to do.
> 
> Regarding parts prices, it is well known that this is a £100k car that was priced at half that. It is also pretty much unique car in that few parts of this car are shared with another, unlike Porsche who have far larger production volumes and can share parts with Boxster and Cayman etc. It is also a very low volume car, selling much less than 911s etc. Given this the parts were always going to be expensive.


Guy is that the official Nissan line on Parts?

Paraphrasing: "we've flogged this car cheap so need to make some money back on the parts?"

Volume of course does have an effect but still Windscreen £1800? etc.
And replacing the ECU in this incident? Sounds like designed in obsolescence to me?

If either of the 2 are above true, I'd like to know.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Boosted said:


> There's one born every minute :chuckle: ps: I do love that R33 of yours :thumbsup:


The R33 could be yours as it's (tentively) for sale !!! Hey the £50 for the jacket was peanuts as the 1/18 scale die cast modle of the R35 was £85-00 Yes £85 and as they had a RED one there, yes, I bought it that to!! LOL


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

is the jacket white and does it do up from the back


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It felt like that and they also bend you over and **** U !!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> The R33 could be yours as it's (tentively) for sale !!! Hey the £50 for the jacket was peanuts as the 1/18 scale die cast modle of the R35 was £85-00 Yes £85 and as they had a RED one there, yes, I bought it that to!! LOL


 LOL Steve. Did you see the price of the R35 model in one of the other threads? Three grand ffs! It does look good though, but three ****ing grand? :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You could have my R33, 3 piece Imagage split rims for £3k !! (with tyres)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just asked my GTR tuner here in japan about this issue and he said that he would fit you a used R32 bonnet on your R35 for 100£ . . . . so why all the fuzz??


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Guy said:


> Couples of retorts to comments above:
> 
> Regarding parts prices, it is well known that this is a £100k car that was priced at half that. It is also pretty much unique car in that few parts of this car are shared with another, unlike Porsche who have far larger production volumes and can share parts with Boxster and Cayman etc. It is also a very low volume car, selling much less than 911s etc. Given this the parts were always going to be expensive.


I think you are trying too hard to defend Nissan UK on this one. I have again checked the Courtesy Nissan website. A windscreen is $761.10 (£500), a complete bonnet is $1383.52 (£800). These are NOTHING like the UK prices. I assume the American prices include a share of development costs, and these are not just recovered from UK owners?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Boosted said:


> LOL Steve. Did you see the price of the R35 model in one of the other threads? Three grand ffs! It does look good though, but three ****ing grand? :chuckle:


Hey it's a £6k car so you could buy it and part it out to the poor guy who accidently bumps it into their skirting board :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I've kept out of this till now, but i agree with srandall. Why do we get charged £1800 for a windscreen and the US get charged approx £500.

Surely £1300 cant be down to taxes and exchange rates.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

srandall said:


> I think you are trying too hard to defend Nissan UK on this one. I have again checked the Courtesy Nissan website. A windscreen is $761.10 (£500), a complete bonnet is $1383.52 (£800). These are NOTHING like the UK prices. I assume the American prices include a share of development costs, and these are not just recovered from UK owners?


Guy

When I asked if you would reconsider asking NUK about the costs (which you did), I asked if you would ask for a comparison of part costs in Japan which wasn't provided.

I appreciate that the UK has a different tax regime, lower volumes and that the Exchange rate hasn't helped, but some of these costs are so extreme that there must be other factors involved (aka GTR tax).

D


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

waltong said:


> £1800! For a windscreen! Beyond silly. Replaced my RS4 at an Audi dealer £345....and I thought that was a piss take!


I was talking with an RAC Auto windscreen (I think ... he had an orange van) guy once about windscreens while he was fitting mine. I asked him how they actually managed to remain "in business" when the average fully comp payout cost was about £50 (at the time) for a replacement and there were "free repairs" etc in supermarket car-parks.

He explained that for the bulk of their replacements carried out they got at quite a lot less than the average fee. He told me that, for example, a Saxo windscreen actually cost them no more than £25 to buy and fit with their volume purchasing power.

He then went on to say that occasionally they got stung in that mondeo screens (which what I was having replaced at the time) cost far more (because of its' heating element) and came in at about £170, and to his knowledge the single most expensive screen was a high end Merc unit which was double glazed & heated coming in at well over £2.2K.

The numbers all add up at the end of the day and they seem to do well enough to survive.

... but what's so special about a GTR windscreen to cost £1800???


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

misters3 said:


> Guy is that the official Nissan line on Parts?
> 
> Paraphrasing: "we've flogged this car cheap so need to make some money back on the parts?"


There's no official line on this of course. The point is that parts are in line with Supercar prices, as Nissan very much view view it as a Supercar. We all know if it had a better badge it would be £100k.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> There's no official line on this of course. The point is that parts are in line with Supercar prices, as Nissan very much view view it as a Supercar. We all know if it had a better badge it would be £100k.


Fair enough, but doesn't explain the discrepancy between US and UK prices?

Can you please enquire about that?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Steve! said:


> Still doesn't explain how I could get the correct prices at half the cost....


It's good that you did and Nissan are pleased, as it found a very small problem in their systems whereby via a genuine error the front-line systems showed the lower price, but due to the order going into back-order it picked up an incorrect price.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

srandall said:


> I think you are trying too hard to defend Nissan UK on this one. I have again checked the Courtesy Nissan website. A windscreen is $761.10 (£500), a complete bonnet is $1383.52 (£800). These are NOTHING like the UK prices. I assume the American prices include a share of development costs, and these are not just recovered from UK owners?


Sadly US pricing is always incomparable, the same applies to every manufacturer. Their cars and their parts are just much cheaper as they have a far bigger, far more competitive and less taxed product. At one point a few years back you could buy a new 911 there for about half the UK price.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

So now we have a debate about windscreen prices, without even anyone asking for a price from their dealer, or anyone having bought one etc.

Nissan have a parts pricing regime and have formed their prices. I'm not going to sit down and go though every part of the car and ask them to justify it's price, or it's comparison with other markets, so here's what I'll do on this.

In the event that someone has purchased (or had provided via insurance) a part that they feel is wildly over-priced (in the context of a world-beating supercar), then they should in the first instance call Nissan Customer Service to discuss this. In the event that they are not happy with the result of this, then provided that the problem seems reasonable then I will investigate with Nissan UK.

We are very very lucky (thanks to Fuggles) to have a good relationship with Nissan and to get a proper dialogue and direct response (have you ever seen a direct reply from Ferrari or Porsche to a web-forum?). This was put in place to deal with real issues and problems and has been very successful so far, but to ensure that this continues we must where possible restrict our queries to legitimate actual problems experienced by owners.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just so Nobles don't get swamped with the same query

I have emailed Iain Cameron @ Nobles asking the price of a front windscreen (and splitter). Will post when i get the info back.

Ta


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Guy said:


> So now we have a debate about windscreen prices, without even anyone asking for a price from their dealer, or anyone having bought one etc.
> 
> Nissan have a parts pricing regime and have formed their prices. I'm not going to sit down and go though every part of the car and ask them to justify it's price, or it's comparison with other markets, so here's what I'll do on this.
> 
> ...



First time I have seen a manufacture respond they way the have. Thanks for all your help and assistance Guy, hopefully people will not take advantage:chairshot


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Guy said:


> Sadly US pricing is always incomparable, the same applies to every manufacturer. Their cars and their parts are just much cheaper as they have a far bigger, far more competitive and less taxed product. At one point a few years back you could buy a new 911 there for about half the UK price.


The GTR is approx $84,000 in the US (£52,000) so I'm afraid something still doesn't add up. Sure it's cheaper, but not that much! I'm sure the windscreen was replaced for David.yu on this or another thread. I know things will cost more for this car, its not a Micra! But a lot of us are likely to have glass replaced at some point and I really don't think basic items such as glass should be such a piss take.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I get the impression that some owners are getting a tad peeved that others like myself are pushing this issue on parts (and hence insurance). i.e the seeming discrepancy between US and UK

But if it weren't for Evo and the other Euro guys pushing on the oil temps we wouldn't be in the situ we are now with that. As much as GTROC do, it was down to EVO and others that that go sorted from what i have seen. (i have no idea what goes on behind the scenes)

As i said i understand the great relationship between GTROC and Nissan UK, so if it is difficult for the guys who have a good relationship with Nissan UK to be the annoying PITA's that EVO etc were on the oil issue, i guess a group of us need to get together and ask Nissan UK the question ourselves and thus not put Guy/ Fuggles etc in an awkward position?


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I get the impression that some owners are getting a tad peeved that others like myself are pushing this issue on parts (and hence insurance). i.e the seeming discrepancy between US and UK
> 
> But if it weren't for Evo and the other Euro guys pushing on the oil temps we wouldn't be in the situ we are now with that. As much as GTROC do, it was down to EVO and others that that go sorted from what i have seen. (i have no idea what goes on behind the scenes)
> 
> As i said i understand the great relationship between GTROC and Nissan UK, so if it is difficult for the guys who have a good relationship with Nissan UK to be the annoying PITA's that EVO etc were on the oil issue, i guess a group of us need to get together and ask Nissan UK the question ourselves and thus not put Guy/ Fuggles etc in an awkward position?



The fact that GTROC has such a good relationship with Nissan UK should surely only help the situation with owner concerns. If there are genuine issues that should be raised with Nissan then I would imagine that they would have no problem. I'm not talking about every single niggle each owner has with there HPC but the major things that get addressed should carry more weight via these channels. Things being raised via a separate action may be deemed by Nissan as not carrying the full weight of GTROC.
Just my thoughts.

Ally


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Clubs and nissan are friends. But don't forget that good friends help each other by the truth. Car is amazing but some things must be discussed ( conciergerie, HPC, warranty etc ). This is not to upset nissan but rather enhance experience AND keep 80K€ clients happy and willing to buy an R36 in 3/5 years


----------



## dpmiller (Nov 25, 2009)

Been watching this for a while. Can't comment on the parts prices, but do spend a fair bit of time round bodyshops in NI.

Crispy, was the repair carried out by Hursts themselves or was it farmed out to (say) Bodytech in Carrick?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

My hat off to some of the people on here who really do go out of their way to get answers, welldone you. :clap:

I do think there are certain things which need attention on these cars though, ie pickup service (damage to alloys), customer service, tyre and service prices, brake cracks. If we/nissan deal with that lot then i think the vast majority will be totally satisfied and content. :thumbsup:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

The list goes on and on with this car. Cheapish to buy in the first instance, then it seems from this thread, it could pull your trousers down big time with its associated costs of virtually everything. Ive been waiting and watching, with baited breath, but its just not going to happen for me, Nissan wont get my money. I saw a GT-R last night, and my first reaction, was not, wow thats fantastic, but rather, does that guy know what hes in for ?. A superb car, but possibly self grenading ?. At the end of the day, i think you really do need a lot of money to use this car properly.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

HSimon said:


> The list goes on and on with this car. Cheapish to buy in the first instance, then it seems from this thread, it could pull your trousers down big time with its associated costs of virtually everything. Ive been waiting and watching, with baited breath, but its just not going to happen for me, Nissan wont get my money. I saw a GT-R last night, and my first reaction, was not, wow thats fantastic, but rather, does that guy know what hes in for ?. A superb car, but possibly self grenading ?. At the end of the day, i think you really do need a lot of money to use this car properly.


I get the impression that the used prices in 2/3 years time will be pretty low - noone in their right mind is going to consider an out-of-warranty R35 unless its stupidly cheap!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

There will always be a demand for the car. Limited numbers and a whole new audience at the 3 year cycle. £57K cheap? Not for most. But in 3 years when its £35K and a new one is £65K+ I don't think resale will be an issue.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess we'll see


----------



## MSM (Oct 11, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> I get the impression that the used prices in 2/3 years time will be pretty low - noone in their right mind is going to consider an out-of-warranty R35 unless its stupidly cheap!


If that were the case then who would buy an out of warranty Ferrari or Lambo, I know which one I'd feel safest with and it ain't Italian!!
I agree that some of the parts prices seem high,However,I think Nissan will adjust this over the next 18 mnths or so to fit with the market.This is still a relatively new car.If you look at ownership from a holistic point of view I don't think its that bad. For example A new F430's going to set you back £160k ish a Nissan sets you back £60k ish servicing is prob about the same taking into account the 430's 12 monthly.I don't even want to think about the cost of a 12monthly/new clutch on a 355 or new ecu's on the 360etc .If you take it as a cost per mile I think the GTR would win hands down.You could even take cost out of it and just look at at on the basis of how many miles you dare to drive the car.
There are plenty of ex/current owners of italian sports cars on here and I bet they or most owners would have the same trouble I always have, and that is balancing your desire to use the car but keeping an eye on the mileage so as not to ruin it's residual's.You try selling a 2 yr old ferrari with 12,000 on the clock.Whereas I don't see a problem with a 2yr old GTR with 12k on the clock.
For that mater,try selling a 2yr old 997 with 12k on the clock ! 
It's great that these issues are raised,it's also massive credit to the individuals who give up time to raise them on our behalf and hat's off to Nissan for listening.I'm sure given the way these problems are raised and taken onboard by Nissan that the issue will iron it's self out .I,in the meantime will continue to enjoy owning a truly great car !!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

HSimon said:


> The list goes on and on with this car. Cheapish to buy in the first instance, then it seems from this thread, it could pull your trousers down big time with its associated costs of virtually everything. Ive been waiting and watching, with baited breath, but its just not going to happen for me, Nissan wont get my money. I saw a GT-R last night, and my first reaction, was not, wow thats fantastic, but rather, does that guy know what hes in for ?. A superb car, but possibly self grenading ?. At the end of the day, i think you really do need a lot of money to use this car properly.


So, just like every other car with similar performance, it costs more than to run than a Focus and parts are more expensive. 

What exactly were you expecting?

Philip


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

I've got to say I've been reading this thread since Day One and it hasn't phased me in the slightest.

In fact I've just put down the deposit for a 2010 upgrade model next year and will be trading in my non-nav car against that.

At the end of the day, regardless of how much it costs, Crispy's repairs will be covered by insurance so he's not going to be out of pocket.

For those of you comparing UK prices to the US, be thankful that you don't live in Germany - the car is almost 25K (in pounds sterling!) more expensive over here (€85K euros for the black edition).

As for the parts, well as mentioned previously in this thread I recently shelled out for a new set of OEM rims and full set of Blizzak tyres. Also required four new TPMS monitors so do the math.

No-one was holding a gun to my head because it is what it is. If I wanted cheaper parts I would get a cheaper car.

Nevertheless, hats off to Crispy for raising this in the first place - shame on all those who disbelieved him and now owe him an apology - and very nice work from Guy for getting the official response from Nissan turned around so quickly.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Philip said:


> So, just like everything other car with similar performance, it costs more than to run than a Focus and parts are more expensive.
> 
> What exactly were you expecting?
> 
> Philip


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its worth noting that the R33 GTR windscreen is over a grand too

welcome to GTR'dom

mook


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

But That Dosn't make it right Mook!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> its worth noting that the R33 GTR windscreen is over a grand too
> 
> welcome to GTR'dom
> 
> mook


....and has been for a decade without a single complaint on here.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

If your happy to pay it then their is no issue, if your not dont buy the car:nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> If your happy to pay it then their is no issue, if your not dont buy the car:nervous:


I for one had no idea I was going to be shafted on parts when I bought my car. I suspect most owners didn't, hence the outrage at the parts prices that have been bounded about on this forum. 

Yes you can sit back and pay whetever you're told to pay...or you can use the power of the masses and try to persuade Nissan to think about what they are doing to the brand. 

As was said in an earlier post, the tranny temp warranty aspect was relaxed due to the action of people on here and across the other GTR forums. They should be applauded.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

waltong said:


> I for one had no idea I was going to be shafted on parts when I bought my car. I suspect most owners didn't, hence the outrage at the parts prices that have been bounded about on this forum.
> 
> Yes you can sit back and pay whetever you're told to pay...or you can use the power of the masses and try to persuade Nissan to think about what they are doing to the brand.
> 
> As was said in an earlier post, the tranny temp warranty aspect was relaxed due to the action of people on here and across the other GTR forums. They should be applauded.


Hey mate I agree with you 100%, I sold mine because of the crazy running costs, I will get one again one day but when things settle, its too new right now and I prefer other people get burnt not me, its the way I have been brought up:thumbsup:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Jacey Boy said:


> I sold mine because of the crazy running costs


 ... which have largely been proved to be internet nonsense.

Philip


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Philip said:


> ... which have largely been proved to be internet nonsense.
> 
> Philip


Not quite true, a friend of mine collected his and hit the arch + wheel and mirror and it was £5,000 for the repair:nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Philip said:


> ... which have largely been proved to be internet nonsense.
> 
> Philip


Proved by whom? I've seen the bills.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

How are repair bills the same as running costs?

Do you have scheduled accidents and no insurance?

Philip


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

That was fun ....


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Philip said:


> How are repair bills the same as running costs?
> 
> Do you have scheduled accidents and no insurance?
> 
> Philip


Personally I see insurance as part of running costs?! If someone else has lots of claims my insurance goes up. The pure definition of Insurance.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Philip said:


> How are repair bills the same as running costs?
> 
> Do you have scheduled accidents and no insurance?
> 
> Philip


You don't expect an accident, the same way you don't expect faults and failures - but you factor both possibilities in when judging running costs as they're all dependent on parts prices


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

My GTR came with a warranty and is insured, so the only parts that could impact me cost-wise are consumables, like tyres and brakes. Since they're now the same as for a Porsche, I cannot see how there is a concern with the price of the rest of the cars parts. Lamborghinis get insurance quite easily and last time I checked their parts prices weren't cheap!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I find this forum quite informative and do like some discussions. But please guys, to lots of you, you worry too much. Be happy some people like Guy and Fuggles are doing their utmost to get you some info and even a solution to some issues. But please lots of you all worry too much. It's a car for crying out loud, not your child. If any hike in insurance cost ( doubt this will be so severe) or consumable prices prove too high you shouldn't have ordered this car in the 1st place. You don't get super car performance at EVO/STI prices.

So for the guys who can afford this car, just enjoy it and stop nagging all the time. For the guys who can not, wrong decision, move on. This forum is a place to share passion and knowledge, not to just nag nag nag. Reminds me off the horrible atmosphere we had 1 year ago on warrantee issues which are now all resolved. And no i don't think they are resolved due to some guys on here making an idiot of themselves.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> I find this forum quite informative and do like some discussions. But please guys, to lots of you, you worry too much. Be happy some people like Guy and Fuggles are doing their utmost to get you some info and even a solution to some issues. But please lots of you all worry too much. It's a car for crying out loud, not your child. If any hike in insurance cosy ( doubt this will be so severe) or consumable prices prove too high you shouldn't have ordered this car in the 1st place. You don't get super car performance at EVO/STI prices.
> 
> So for the guys who can afford this car, just enjoy it and stop nagging all the time. For the guys who can not, wrong decision, move on. This forum is a place to share passion and knowledge, not to just nag nag nag. Reminds me off the horrible atmosphere we had 1 year ago on warrantee issues which are now all resolved. And no i don't think they are resolved due to some guys on here making an idiot of themselves.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MSM (Oct 11, 2009)

Someboy I know's murcielago just had major service,new clutch,release bearing set,fix oil leak on steering rack,new front shock, NO CHANGE FROM £ 15K. And all that's considered to be ''normal'' wear and tear. Did I read somewhere that the 6k sevice on a GTr was a few hundred pounds.mmmmmm!
puts the cost of running a gtr in perpective !!!I Cant see GTr's needing new shocks etc at low mileage.There are enough cars around that have had a hard time and stood up for decent milges without any significant issues to give owners that confidence.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with tomgtr's perspective on the ownership of the GTR.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fek me, this is the car that is anytime, anywhere, anyone (or something like that)......

Lambo and Ferrari don't sell there cars on that basis. 

Personally having seen Guy's replies i'm better off dealing with my HPC directly than here, as GTROC seem to be in Nissan UK's pockets too much for my liking (maybe that's why i have never received my GTROC membership pack)

BTW here's the prices from my hpc

1: Front splitter = £963.80+Vat + £75.00 paint + 4hrs labour at £50.00 per hour (bodyshop rate) That covers removing your old one and replacing it with the new painted one.

2: Windscreen = £849.85 +Vat + Fitting by RAC windscreens cost unknown at present prob around £100.00
You will need a gel pack for the auto wipers and lights if changing the windscreen at £179.34 +Vat, fitting would be covered with the windscreen on this part.

Why accept these prices, the same some were happy to pay for expensive oil changes at 110 until Evo and the European guys got that changed. ???

Wake up and stop bending over and taking it. 

Look at your front splitter and explain to me how it costs so much. Apart from the fact that they can? 

FWIW i've spent £3k on my car since new with another £5k to be spent this coming week, so i'm not being a tight arse, and i'm not caring about residual values. I plan on keeping my car 3-5 years, if not longer. But i want to be able to use my car without the slightest incident (eg CC's break in) costing stupid money.

I guess i'm in the minority. But i'll still state my opinion. Unless it's not welcome here.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Misters3 I understand what you are saying and would agree with most of it, but just sick of all the negativities being ascribed to this car.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

kk1 said:


> Misters3 I understand what you are saying and would agree with most of it, but just sick of all the negativities being ascribed to this car.


The positives far outweight the negatives. 99-1.

I love my car. I am a keeper for a long time. I wouldn't be putting in a focal/JL system in it otherwise..... i'll put money that nobody will have as good an audio system as i will have in 2 weeks time. So i'm coming at this as someone who will be picking up the bills for a long time.

As some sort of background. In my day to day business, i query everything. eg i was told 8 years ago i needed £45k passengenr lift to replace my 'falling to pieces' lift.
8 years on (touch wood) the same lift works faultlessly because i asked enough questions to stop it being replaced unnecessarily. And got someone in who was interested in doing a fair days work for a fair days wage. (in effect that one decision has paid for my GTR.). So i'll ask the question of Nissan on my own if need be.

Again i make no apologies for having my own opinions, but if they are not welcome i totally understand.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey misters3 , you are certainly entitled to your opinions who am I to stop you.

I think majority of your posts are interesting and relevant my friend.

I was hoping for some input from you in my thread regarding travel to Glasgow int airport from Manchester tomorrow.

Regards, Khalid.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

kk1 said:


> Hey misters3 , you are certainly entitled to your opinions who am I to stop you.
> 
> I think majority of your posts are interesting and relevant my friend.
> 
> ...



I read your thread, and i couldn't add anything to be honest.

I used to live in Fallowfield and could do the journey in 2.5 hours (add another 15 mins to the airport) in a Renault Clio 1.4 RT.

If i was around you'd be welcome to park your car at mine, and i'd give you lift. 

CC / Need4Speed - set the standard for helping out fellow GTR owners, so i'm happy to join in.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks misters3 for your hospitality.
Hopefully when your back and I am up in Scotland we can meet, don't you come to Manchester. I need to get to bed now for an early drive tomoroe to wee Scotland.
Cheers Ian is it Ian?
Regards, Khalid.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

kk1 said:


> Thanks misters3 for your hospitality.
> Hopefully when your back and I am up in Scotland we can meet, don't you come to Manchester. I need to get to bed now for an early drive tomoroe to wee Scotland.
> Cheers Ian is it Ian?
> Regards, Khalid.


It's nothing mate. Just a parking space  and i wouldn't want to leave my car at Manc airport!!

Give me a shout next time your up.

I was down in Southport a month ago. But no plan for a trip to Manc till next year. Although i will be flying back into Manc (out of London) from Orlando in just over a week. But my mate is driving straight home. Althouth i might try to get hime top by Sajaan's in Fallowfield for old time sake

Safe trip tomorrow

Ian 

PS - just remembered will be there for another mate's stag...but probably not for a while


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Misters3 has said it all for me. I bought my wife a £55,000 X5 at the same time I bought my £55,000 GTR, so it's not like I can't afford the car, but why should I be ripped off by Nissan, just because they can?

I cannot relate to all the people saying it's OK because Ferrari and Lamborghini are even worse. And comments like "don't buy the car if you don't want to pay" are even more stupid.

I also cannot understand why respected members try and justify the prices we are charged in Britain. The real bottom line for me is, if these parts can be sold substantially cheaper in America, then why should we be quite and take it? I know taxes are higher in the UK and the market is smaller, but the differences in prices are staggering. The main reason would appear to me to be, the Americans would not put up with being treated this way, where as to many people in the UK will.

I appreciate the club values it's relationship with Nissan UK, but I think if we are not vocal on this issue, is there any issue we will ever get angry over?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

As a wee update from my HPC this morning.

When he first priced the splitter it was over £3000! 

Also Nissan GB are in process of querying part prices with Japan, which to me means to me that Nissan GB know it's not right. 

How the do the guys defending the current prices feel now?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

misters3 said:


> As a wee update from my HPC this morning.
> 
> When he first priced the splitter it was over £3000!
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Its like most consumer issues here in the UK. People sit back and do nothing until its their splitter or their windscreen that needs replacing! Then they whinge about the price and how life is so unfair! We may have bought a bloody good car, but it is a Nissan. Not a Ferrari, not a Lamborghini. Lets get real! My car arrives in 2 weeks and i'm positive and really happy I bought it. But I wont be ripped off! Sorry Mr Nissan, i'll shout as loud as I have to to expose unfair practice. 

We've already heard of a Nissan price "mistake" on certain parts. That
only came about because of the thread on this forum. We could all post little threads about how great Nissan ownership is and how fast the car is, how great life is...but we know all that already! I'd rather see the forum working.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

srandall said:


> I also cannot understand why respected members try and justify the prices we are charged in Britain.


If that's your crusade, you're going to be very busy because it's certainly not just Nissan GT-R parts that are much cheaper over there.

Philip


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> BTW here's the prices from my hpc
> 
> 1: Front splitter = £963.80+Vat + £75.00 paint + 4hrs labour at £50.00 per hour (bodyshop rate) That covers removing your old one and replacing it with the new painted one.
> 
> ...


But _those_ prices look completely reasonable! Don't forget Autoglass man told me my screen cost £1800!
£850 is absolutely nothing to complain about...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> But _those_ prices look completely reasonable! Don't forget Autoglass man told me my screen cost £1800!
> £850 is absolutely nothing to complain about...


David it's 850 + VAT plus fitting £100 = £1100 (or thereabouts) plus another £200 odd for the gel pack, so £1300. A big difference from £850.

I'm just reporting the facts. Not skewing them.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll have 2 splitters at that price

That's a third of what I was originally quoted.

Another GTR myth looks like it is fizzling away :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Philip said:


> If that's your crusade, you're going to be very busy because it's certainly not just Nissan GT-R parts that are much cheaper over there.
> 
> Philip


As i posted above/earlier Nissan GB are querying the price with Japan. So there is an issue whether you choose to accept it or not.

Ask CC how much it goes to fix his car when someone smashed the side window? (or do the search)

And also those who changed their diff oil for going above 110....did they get there money back when Nissan changed their stance? No. 

I'm not an "I'm alright jack" until it happens to me sort of person. Even then i know something will happen sooner or later, so i'd rather sort it now.

Imagine you were the guy that got quoted £3k for the front splitter?!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I'll have 2 splitters at that price
> 
> That's a third of what I was originally quoted.
> 
> Another GTR myth looks like it is fizzling away :chuckle:


As per my post my HPC confirmed that it was originally £3k. 

You think the current price i posted is fine? It's still not far off £1500?

1: Front splitter = £963.80+Vat + £75.00 paint + 4hrs labour at £50.00 per hour (bodyshop rate) That covers removing your old one and replacing it with the new painted one.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Must admit, £800-900 or even £1300 for a windscreen sounds reasonable to me on a high performance car. You can't expect it to be Nissan Micra prices.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I pay more at Gordon Ramsey, than I do at the local chippy.

Is it too much? I've no idea.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Bearing in mind how easy it is to scrape the front splitter, I touched mine just crossing a steeply cambered road, I think a lot of people on here will be buying new ones. Let's see how happy everyone is at paying £1500 a time, for a lump of plastic.

If someone makes a reasonably priced carbon fibre part, I might be upgrading just to keep the standard part safe!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Must admit, £800-900 or even £1300 for a windscreen sounds reasonable to me on a high performance car. You can't expect it to be Nissan Micra prices.


What is high performance about the GTR windscreen?

I understand about volume but high performance  It's not as it has a heated element or anything like that?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Plenty of choice for any GTR owner in terms of sourcing parts; import genuine item yourself or buy a third party product.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

My Z06 windscreen cost £1600 to replace.
£1000 for the splitter is also not outrageous, but £3k is. Any carbon one will cost considerably more. 

Only the Stillen polyurethane one costs less and that still needs to be imported from the US and painted so it actually costs a lot more!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I pay more at Gordon Ramsey, than I do at the local chippy.
> 
> Is it too much? I've no idea.



for GR yes its too much 

Id love to have somthing to protect the underside of the front as it does catch coming out of the drive.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

What i don't get is why so many people are happy to defend the pricing in the UK when as posted Nissan GB aren't happy? If you don't believe me, email your HPC's as Guy suggested.

What is the harm in asking the question? There will always be other companies you can use a justification for the pricing. But that doesn't make it right. I honestly can't see why you guys are so blinkered to that fact. eg Why was the splitter priced at £3k initially? And how did they come up with the current price? Is there scope for more even or even just lower pricing across all markets? And this relates to parts i've not even heard of, that i might need in the future.

Best example (sorry for repeating myself) is the oil temps and VDC. Ask the questions. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> You can't expect it to be Nissan Micra prices.


Care to explain why not??? 

I think theres a certain element on here that are quite happy (and expect) to pay astronomical prices out of IMHO snobbery. "Oh I pay £5k for an oil service every week my good man!!!" type of attitude.

I agree with Misters3 that for what it is (A Nissan), you should be paying NISSAN prices and not Ferrari prices. Its NOT a Ferrari. Saying that the cars performance justifies high prices is just laughable.
The bottom line is, that Nissan should drop their prices accordingly (and it seems they acknowledge a problem themselves with pricing. If the "I'm not paying any less than £5k for a service" brigade want to pay more then allow them to add extra to their bill to keep them happy.

Just because you have money, doesnt mean that you should be shafted. I am lucky to be comfortably well-off but I'd still have something to say if I thought that a particular item was WAAAYYY to expensive. 

IMHO MORE money=LESS sense. 

TT


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> I agree with Misters3 that for what it is (A Nissan), you should be paying NISSAN prices and not Ferrari prices. Its NOT a Ferrari. Saying that the cars performance justifies high prices is just laughable.


Strange logic - so what makes a Ferrari worth £200k and a Ferrari windscreen worth £2k?

Philip


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Surely an Nissan engineered to Ferrari performance levels justifies Ferrari prices?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> Care to explain why not???
> 
> I think theres a certain element on here that are quite happy (and expect) to pay astronomical prices out of IMHO snobbery. "Oh I pay £5k for an oil service every week my good man!!!" type of attitude.
> 
> ...


Happy to explain why not. There is considerable investment into the R&D for this car, and it is much lower volume than something like a Micra. Nissan don't make cars for your enjoyment alone, they make them to make money!! So you can't expect a car with expensive and lengthy R&D and low volume to be as cheap as a high volume Micra. It's nothing to do with being snobby. Believe me when I say I don't want to be paying £1K+ for a windscreen, particularly as my insurance is limited to £500. But I do, at least, accept that car companies are not charities and need to make the money!:blahblah: If it's on parts, so be it. Either live with it, or buy a Micra.:thumbsup:

Just to be clear, I am not saying the question shouldn't be asked. I'm just saying you might not like the answer!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Philip said:


> Strange logic - so what makes a Ferrari worth £200k and a Ferrari windscreen worth £2k?
> 
> Philip


Branding and because Ferrari owners as will bear that.

Possibly manufacturing costs. 

But i'm not just talking about windscreens.

Happy to pay £60 for 4 dust caps?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Frankly I hope some people on here will sell their car and with it they will dissapear from here! I don't mind questions being asked but 35 pages long again is pathetic. We had the same situation a year ago and luckily a couple of the constant whiners dissapeared (except jacey Boy who is still a regular here to preach in front of wrong congregation that 2nd hand values will drop).

May I remind some of you that the shit like Guy is getting now on being in Nissans pocket made the GTROC chairman resign last year? Probably quite a few of the new whiners dont't know this even, but I would really not like to see a repeat of this. So I really think you made your point, just repeating it over and over won't get anything resolved faster or better.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just my 2p worth on a few points.

Everyones opinion is allowed provided it's expressed without malice or rudeness etc. Obviously people disagree, thats life and even more so on the internet, which tends to create polarisation!

The windscreen at £850+vat look reasonable to me, in-line with many other cars pricing and the same as a GTR windscreen has been for a decade on R33 and R34s, without complaint.

The splitter does look expensive to me personally, through primarily I think that also dues to the fact that a painted splitter is an expensive design. On a GT2/3 the splitter is plastic and left in black. I bought two I recall and they were about £170 each.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Frankly I hope some people on here will sell their car and with it they will dissapear from here! I don't mind questions being asked but 35 pages long again is pathetic. We had the same situation a year ago and luckily a couple of the constant whiners dissapeared (except jacey Boy who is still a regular here to preach in front of wrong congregation that 2nd hand values will drop).
> 
> May I remind some of you that the shit like Guy is getting now on being in Nissans pocket made the GTROC chairman resign last year? Probably quite a few of the new whiners dont't know this even, but I would really not like to see a repeat of this. So I really think you made your point, just repeating it over and over won't get anything resolved faster or better.


:clap::clap::clap:

Good man!.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Good man!.


:chairshot You're one of the guys who's selling their car,  while i'm spending a good few £k on modifying it!

Aside: told the guys at AudioAdvice about the MFD being £10k (or it is £14k) and they couldn't believe it!!
They've also said they've never seen such poor quality speakers with Bose on them before either.
For info (if anybody is interested) They are having to use a Cleansweep to sort, but because of that, and the quality of the HU, it's not up to having focal beryllium speakers (these need to be heard to be believed), as they would just emphasise how weak a audio system (sonically speaking) it is.. 

But I'm not moaning about the sound. I'm changing it  The MFD is great otherwise (dont want to upset any one ) Although it would be nice to rip at lossless. But then what's the point on the factory audio system as it's go no bass or mid to it.

BTW - i shouldn't have mentioned pockets (posting after 6 pints of stella not good) last night.* Apologies Guy. * I'll reiterate my firm believe that Guy and John should cultivate their/our relationship with Nissan. And they should not put themselves in a difficult position and/or jeapordise that relationship. (i said this 2 days ago while sober ). Hence i took up the matter with my HPC at Guys suggestion.

I'll also concede windscreen is fairly priced if that helps calm the waters 
But there are other parts which seem out of line, and it's good to know that Nissan GB are on the case. (info from my HPC)

All better now? 

Can i keep my car?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

What has me selling it got to do with anything. You don't know my situation!. Read my for sale ad. I make it quite clear I don't want to sell it but I have an 18 month contract in S Korea starting mid Jan. As soon as I return I will be buying another GT-R.
I retract my post applauding you :lamer: ram it.

And leave my mate Jacey Boy alone, he can't help it


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> What has me selling it got to do with anything. You don't know my situation!. Read my for sale ad. I make it quite clear I don't want to sell it but I have an 18 month contract in S Korea starting mid Jan. As soon as I return I will be buying another GT-R.
> I retract my post applauding you :lamer: ram it.
> 
> And leave my mate Jacey Boy alone, he can't help it


Where's the love Clint? 

I was only kidding - i thought the wee tongue smiley was enough to say that. 
I have read your post on selling. I know the situ you described above. We need one of these smilies







on here
Then there'll be a bit more love 

Do you think they'll let me keep my car and still be part of the gang?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

misters3 said:


> But if it weren't for Evo and the other Euro guys pushing on the oil temps we wouldn't be in the situ we are now with that. As much as GTROC do, it was down to EVO and others that that go sorted from what i have seen. (i have no idea what goes on behind the scenes)


Clearly. The fact Guy has taken on this role demonstrates the importance and the fact that we have regular face to face meetings with Nissan as well as an open dialogue by email and phone also shows there is a lot that goes on. The fact we choose to conduct ourselves without drama and without having to 'cause a stir' but work WITH Nissan rather than in a combatative mode proves it works. That you may have read a lot and seen otherwise does not hold that nothing else was going on between this forum and Nissan be it GB, Europe or globally.



misters3 said:


> As i said i understand the great relationship between GTROC and Nissan UK, so if it is difficult for the guys who have a good relationship with Nissan UK to be the annoying PITA's that EVO etc were on the oil issue, i guess a group of us need to get together and ask Nissan UK the question ourselves and thus not put Guy/ Fuggles etc in an awkward position?


Why would it be difficult? The fact we have a strong relationship allows us to be open and honest with them and to disagree and work to resolve those disagreements. Working with Nissan even though we may not agree is better than 'banging whatever drum suits today' without any consideration for the broader shared understanding. Guy and I work very well with Nissan, as do other members of the GTROC but that does not mean we avoid difficult subjects nor that we are unable to air our differences. I am sure Nissan has the sam attitude and appreciate equally our honesty and desire to bring to them issues which need their attention, good or bad.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Clearly. The fact Guy has taken on this role demonstrates the importance and the fact that we have regular face to face meetings with Nissan as well as an open dialogue by email and phone also shows there is a lot that goes on. The fact we choose to conduct ourselves without drama and without having to 'cause a stir' but work WITH Nissan rather than in a combatative mode proves it works. That you may have read a lot and seen otherwise does not hold that nothing else was going on between this forum and Nissan be it GB, Europe or globally.
> 
> 
> Why would it be difficult? The fact we have a strong relationship allows us to be open and honest with them and to disagree and work to resolve those disagreements. Working with Nissan even though we may not agree is better than 'banging whatever drum suits today' without any consideration for the broader shared understanding. Guy and I work very well with Nissan, as do other members of the GTROC but that does not mean we avoid difficult subjects nor that we are unable to air our differences. I am sure Nissan has the sam attitude and appreciate equally our honesty and desire to bring to them issues which need their attention, good or bad.


100% agree. 

Plus anyone that that knows me, will know that I'm in no-ones pocket and that theres no issue I won't raise provided I feel it in everyones interests.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

John when it was suggested a few pages back







that Guy take up the issue with Nissan he was reluctant to.



Guy said:


> What exactly do you think I should ask Nissan?


^^^ That was on Page 22 of this thread, when it had been viewed by over 100,000 times. 
The reason should have been clear by that point. i.e part prices seemed punchy. I even got a PM on my golf (sport) forum linking me to this thread 


But my point was that Nissan themselves picked up on the issue BEFORE GTROC went to them because they read gtr.co.uk



Guy said:


> I've spoken to Nissan UK this morning.
> 
> They are aware of this issue and are investigating. They have promised to issue a formal response, that will be posted on here when available.
> 
> Guy


So as long as we can air our opinions here uncensored, you and Guy are more than capable of picking and choosing your battles with Nissan,, you don't need prompting/badgering from us on the forum. 

We can all get on with enjoying the car - that's clear. 

But posting up any suggestions, improvement or concerns, should be the right and premise of any member whether negative or positive. (eg i felt for the poor guy who was looking for help with his gearbox. Surely things are bad enough without getting slagged off for posting something negative!)

eg Ben is constantly slagging off the stock exhaust system. And quite rightly. But nobody bashes him for his negativity on the car?
Most of the early guys including me have gone for aftermarket Y-Pipes. Have Nissan noticed. Yes. Allegedly Sat Nav cars are a bit louder than Non. (i say allegedly as i've not heard for myself, but my HPC reckon so)

On a personal note, i was concerned about wet weather handling, having had a few hairy experiences coming back for Southport, but having read more about the Anglesey trip it's more a case of me getting used to the car and lowering my expectations(i think)

So it was helpful for whoever it was to post a negative thread, because it led to a good discussion (which didn't resort to a "you can't drive, sell the car" slanging match) and a lot of positive answers/discussion.

Nothing more than that. 

Because of this thread (and other interactions) Nissan GB are looking at part prices. My HPC told me that this morning. So it's all in our favour. I can't see how we lose out?

Please don't take it as a personal criticism. 
I know the importance of good working relationship and i'll repeat again, i do not believe, and should not have said anything about pockets. For that i'll apologise again.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> Plus anyone that that knows me, will know that I'm in no-ones pocket and that theres no issue I won't raise provided I feel it in everyones interests.


I was 6 Stellas down when i posted and shouldn't have used such language. 

I have read you're posts on here since i joined and i know you are not.

Apologies once again. 

I owe you one of these







none for me though as that is what got me in to trouble in the first place


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No criticism felt at all. 

Just trying to point out that we work very hard, albeit in our spare time and when we can, and that as a forum of enthusiasts and a club we are more interested in getting the right result than we are slapping ourselves on the back and claiming any credit or making statements to generate publicity. In fact your comments served to highlight the value of this forum and the strenght of the relationship we have with Nissan, so in that regard is more supportive than criticial 

The simple truth is in the numbers: look at the post views and you will see how much interest there is. The fact this is being linked around the world shows the interest. That Nissan are monitoring this shows it was brought to their attention early. I am sure GTROC members and non-paying forum users prefer to see us spend our time making positive progress on issues rather than scoring publicity gains without progress.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

@ Clint Hope you will enjoy Korea, have been postponing a trip there forever but will eventually have to visit Seoul and Ulsan so hope you will be still around here for some tips.

@Misters, very interested in HIFI upgrade, nobody has so far found a really good solution I think to replace the oem system so let us know what you did and how it looks/sounds. However with the sound of my Miltek midpipe (and hopefully soon my akrapovich system) I'm not sure a real hi end system will be really money well spent?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I was 6 Stellas down when i posted and shouldn't have used such language.
> 
> I have read you're posts on here since i joined and i know you are not.


Don't worry I don't take offence easily and had seen you apologised anyway. 

You made me look when mentioning joining and realised I joined in June 2001, so have wasted over 8 years on here.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> @Misters, very interested in HIFI upgrade, nobody has so far found a really good solution I think to replace the oem system so let us know what you did and how it looks/sounds. However with the sound of my Miltek midpipe (and hopefully soon my akrapovich system) I'm not sure a real hi end system will be really money well spent?


Will do, i've asked them to take photos etc Will do post when i get back from hols. (yup you guys will get some peace next week )

They've asked me to pop in tomorrow for 10mins to show me where they want to put speakers. Stock door placement is not suitable. If you look at the positioning yourself you'll see it's not well thought out. 
So i've asked them to build pods for the A-pillars. And do the sub enclosure properly.

As for exhaust, i've taken the guy at 70 with my Milltek Y-pipe, so he knows what he's working with. And further to that I'm thinking the AMS (i think it's that one) with the switch next year


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Indeed it is AMS who has the switch. Enjoy Florida (yes yes we have seen you are going on holiday, stop rubbing it in )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Indeed it is AMS who has the switch. Enjoy Florida (yes yes we have seen you are going on holiday, stop rubbing it in )


First time in a year and it's only for 6 days!! Rubbish this working malarky!

But ta  

I guess if i stopped posted on forums and worked solidly i could take more hols  (still at work btw! should go home and pack!)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Happy to explain why not. There is considerable investment into the R&D for this car, and it is much lower volume than something like a Micra. Nissan don't make cars for your enjoyment alone, they make them to make money!! So you can't expect a car with expensive and lengthy R&D and low volume to be as cheap as a high volume Micra. It's nothing to do with being snobby. Believe me when I say I don't want to be paying £1K+ for a windscreen, particularly as my insurance is limited to £500. But I do, at least, accept that car companies are not charities and need to make the money!:blahblah: If it's on parts, so be it. Either live with it, or buy a Micra.:thumbsup:
> 
> Just to be clear, I am not saying the question shouldn't be asked. I'm just saying you might not like the answer!


Fair enough. All I'm saying is that if YOU are happy to pay the prices quoted then by all means do so. I am of the opinion (and no one has yet convinced me otherwise) that people are comparing the GTR to supercars i.e Ferrari, AM, Lamborghini, Pagani et al...While the performance may be a match for these cars some owners are literally talking themselves into paying the parts prices that these bona-fide supercars command. Nissan is a mass market manufacturer..the above mentioned supercar manufacturers are not. 
Nissan have a HUGE parts supply chain and can, I'm sure, negotiate MASSIVE discounts on volume parts. Just because its a GTR do you seriously believe that the suppliers making those parts are not also making Micra, Quashquai, Navara etc parts??????? Therefore the point that its a supposed low-volume car and therefore the parts costs will be higher just doesnt cut it IMHO. 

Again, if your happy to pay the prices quoted then please do so. Its a well known marketing ploy that if something is TOO cheap then some folks wont buy it. Raise the price somewhat to a silly level and folks will start to buy as its all about the *perception* of quality and the cost that supposed quality commands. As an example, Nissan will make part X for say 99p and market it at £99 even though they will make ample profit at £9.

TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> Fair enough. All I'm saying is that if YOU are happy to pay the prices quoted then by all means do so. I am of the opinion (and no one has yet convinced me otherwise) that people are comparing the GTR to supercars i.e Ferrari, AM, Lamborghini, Pagani et al...While the performance may be a match for these cars some owners are literally talking themselves into paying the parts prices that these bona-fide supercars command. Nissan is a mass market manufacturer..the above mentioned supercar manufacturers are not.
> Nissan have a HUGE parts supply chain and can, I'm sure, negotiate MASSIVE discounts on volume parts. Just because its a GTR do you seriously believe that the suppliers making those parts are not also making Micra, Quashquai, Navara etc parts??????? Therefore the point that its a supposed low-volume car and therefore the parts costs will be higher just doesnt cut it IMHO.
> 
> Again, if your happy to pay the prices quoted then please do so. Its a well known marketing ploy that if something is TOO cheap then some folks wont buy it. Raise the price somewhat to a silly level and folks will start to buy as its all about the *perception* of quality and the cost that supposed quality commands. As an example, Nissan will make part X for say 99p and market it at £99 even though they will make ample profit at £9.
> ...


Is there any need to put it quite so aggressively? I am (again) in no way saying I wish to pay £1K+. But I would say it really doesn't matter on the size of the company or supply chain, if they are manufacturing 10,000 windscreens as opposed to 100,000, it's clear to me the latter will be cheaper (add as many 0s as you want!)

I've no doubt there is premium pricing on GTR parts because of the marque. But do I think Nissan are raking it in because of that? More like raking back the R&D, if we want GTRs to be developed then it has to pay. Sorry!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Guy said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> Plus anyone that that knows me, will know that I'm in no-ones pocket and that theres no issue I won't raise provided I feel it in everyones interests.


I dont know of any pockets made that are big enough !!!

  

Sorry bud, couldn't resist !!

 xxx


----------



## Steve! (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this all done then?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Had to get a new windscreen for the Ford Galaxy at work a couple of months ago ,a heated one with the micro elements thru it ,Auto glass wanted £800.00 ,got a heated screen the same form a differant company for £200.00 fitted :thumbsup: .Sure you have to expect to pay more on performance parts for performance cars ,but not for things like dust caps and windscreens .


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> Fair enough. All I'm saying is that if YOU are happy to pay the prices quoted then by all means do so. I am of the opinion (and no one has yet convinced me otherwise) that people are comparing the GTR to supercars i.e Ferrari, AM, Lamborghini, Pagani et al...While the performance may be a match for these cars some owners are literally talking themselves into paying the parts prices that these bona-fide supercars command. Nissan is a mass market manufacturer..the above mentioned supercar manufacturers are not.
> Nissan have a HUGE parts supply chain and can, I'm sure, negotiate MASSIVE discounts on volume parts. Just because its a GTR do you seriously believe that the suppliers making those parts are not also making Micra, Quashquai, Navara etc parts??????? Therefore the point that its a supposed low-volume car and therefore the parts costs will be higher just doesnt cut it IMHO.
> 
> Again, if your happy to pay the prices quoted then please do so. Its a well known marketing ploy that if something is TOO cheap then some folks wont buy it. Raise the price somewhat to a silly level and folks will start to buy as its all about the *perception* of quality and the cost that supposed quality commands. As an example, Nissan will make part X for say 99p and market it at £99 even though they will make ample profit at £9.
> ...


I was like that after my first pint!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

the tochigi factory doesn't make beer but if they did it would be.....reassuringly expensive....no, that's not it i'm getting all mixed up now :nervous:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

cheque please!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Again, if your happy to pay the prices quoted then please do so. Its a well known marketing ploy that if something is TOO cheap then some folks wont buy it. Raise the price somewhat to a silly level and folks will start to buy as its all about the *perception* of quality and the cost that supposed quality commands. As an example, Nissan will make part X for say 99p and market it at £99 even though they will make ample profit at £9.
> 
> TT


I know what your sayin but dont think that principle applies here.
Maybe if your looking at after market add-ons, eg C/F rear wing, one priced at £200 and one at £600 then almost most of us i bet would go for the more expensive one for the reason you state.
But buying or replacing OEM parts then the lower the cost the better as im sure most would agree
Actually i think all we want are the parts at a reasonable cost, we want nissan to make money on them without whipping our undercrakers down and inserting a rather large pole at every opportunity!!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Without reading all of this thread - what was the outcome of the £11k invoice.

Was it deemed as OK or an overcharge?????


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yep

there was an error in the pricing at Nissans end which has been resolved AFAIK

ive put a summary in the members section which i'm just waiting to be confirmed i got the story straight

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

There was an error in the price of a part, but the repair was still silly money. However, the thread (which went around the globe) actually did some good and Nissan are re visiting the pricing of R35 parts in the UK. This has been confirmed by at least two HPC's. 

So while it was a negative story initally, I believe some good will come from the uproar it caused. :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

waltong said:


> So while it was a negative story initally, I believe some good will come from the uproar it caused. :thumbsup:


That's the point i've been trying to make on this forum for a while (although i get shot down for it quite a lot ). Although IMHO the OP was just reporting the facts...not sure why that is negative?

If it's not right, feel free to say so. Forget all those who say you have to be uber-positive all the time. If there is a problem, post, find out if it is a one off problem or common, either be safe in the knowledge that Nissan do read stuff on here, or you can then take it to your HPC with some idea of how many others are affected.

Don't just drink the Kool-Aid. :lamer:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Good to hear.


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

bladerider said:


> I dont know of any pockets made that are big enough !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDMAutoLink (Aug 8, 2011)

So actually what is the cost of the R35 hood pop-up mechanism from Nissan?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah that ----------------^


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

avoid this big bill and buy these sensors to cover you.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160869-group-buy-endless-hood-set-r35-gtr.html

£65


----------



## MRHONGKONGDAVE (May 3, 2012)

I've just spent 6 hours reading this from start to finish! EPIC

I've been purchasing parts for my JDM from USA and importing. 

Good savings


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Any idea how much this repair would cost now? Is it less or is £11500 still the going rate?


----------



## MRHONGKONGDAVE (May 3, 2012)

The problem with these accidents is that all you can see is the superficial damage from the impact and as the owner of a GTR you wold like to know that the impact has not caused greater damage beyond the surface. Because of this a lot of the front end would be removed.

Bodyparts will be replaced not repaired due to the standard of the vehicle, then painted etc so it will always cost a lot more doing it properly than lets say repair and spray.

Nissan UK are still ripping Britain off, which is partially what brought me to this thread. NUK want £1,700 for set steering lock component which stops car starting when failed. NUSA only want £420 including international delivery. Same part number same part.

With owning any high end vehicle you can expect price hikes due to volume of parts made i.e. lets say 100,000,000 micras sold against 100,000 GTRs (figures are for effect only) the point is bulk manufacture decreases resale cost. It's good to know that some GTR parts are being used in other vehicles now like the 370z.

An insurance repair is always better for you if your insurance know about the accident. 

CAT A is complete loss no trace of the vehicle will be released back into the market for spares.

CAT B is write off, non-repairable through say fire damage some of the vehicle can be salvaged and sold as spares.

CAT C is write off by insurance but can be repaired through own cost, insurance will not fix vehicle due to cost but will pay for new car. Vehicle can be fixed and used on road again.

CAT D is the most common as it is damage from light to bad that would not have written off vehicle but has been repaired outside of insurance. An inurance repair will not appear as CAT D.


----------



## MRHONGKONGDAVE (May 3, 2012)

Hi again have just sourced CAT D etc info for everyones information.

Category A - Vehicle must be crushed. All of it.
Category B - Vehicle may not be returned to road. Parts may be sold.
Category C - Repairable. Possibly structural damage. Cost of damage (at main dealer prices and labour rates) is more than book value of vehicle.
Category D - Repairable. Probably non-structural damage. May have been economic to repair, but insurer doesn't want to.
Category F - Damaged by fire.
Category X - Repairable. Minor Damage


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bones said:


> Any idea how much this repair would cost now? Is it less or is £11500 still the going rate?


It's around £3k for the parts last time I was discussing this very isssue with a NHPC. So it'll add about £4k to any frontal repair.

Nissan say the ECU "self destructs" when activated, so you need the sensors, the two rams and the ECU.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MRHONGKONGDAVE said:


> Hi again have just sourced CAT D etc info for everyones information.
> 
> Category A - Vehicle must be crushed. All of it.
> Category B - Vehicle may not be returned to road. Parts may be sold.
> ...


Cat C also needs a Vehicle Identity Check by VOSA prior to being put back on the road.
Cat D also covers cars Stolen/Recovered, where insurance company pay out and then the car is found.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

CT17 said:


> It's around £3k for the parts last time I was discussing this very isssue with a NHPC. So it'll add about £4k to any frontal repair.
> 
> Nissan say the ECU "self destructs" when activated, so you need the sensors, the two rams and the ECU.


It's quite possible that you will also need a new bonnet due to the force of the pop up mechanism. Mine had two very slight dents which the dealer nearly missed....


----------

